# Dog Breed Recommendations for Biking



## wheels_replace_horses (Nov 13, 2009)

I am looking to get a dog to go biking with and am wondering if anyone has any breed recommendations?

Here is some additional info about what I am looking for:

I am an avid cyclist and would like a dog whom I can cycle with. I enjoy offroad cycling but also paved and railroad dirt trails. Equally important to me, I work as a researcher and will be taking my dog to work everyday. As such I would like to get a dog that is social with people (and other dogs). Ideally I would like to get a dog that is social and exuberant but also in need of high energy activities and one that I could be confidant in regarding commands. Basically, I want an *athletic, social, playful and controllable* (for off leash bicycling) dog.

So here are some of my initial thoughts:

1)	*Soft-coated wheaten terrier*. I grew up with wheatens and absolutely love the puppy-like exuberance they have with them throughout their life. I like how social they are with people and other dogs and the fact that they don't shed. Major concern: because of their exuberance, I have concerns about their trainability to run without a leash (e.g., they become easily distracted and are not so into pleasing their owner). Less of a concern but still a concern - the longer hair collecting material. I say this is less of a concern because I don't mind doing grroming regularly, but it may still be annoying at times.

2)	*Australian Shepherd.* Several friend's how had ranches had these and I was always impressed with how well trained these dogs are and how much they enjoy work. My concern with this breed is their social/outgoingness with regard to other people. Generally these dogs seem to form 1-a few close attachments and could care less about others.

3)	*Boxer* - I never thought of this breed until a vet recommended it to me - it seems they are great energetic dogs that also have exuberance/playfulness like wheatens but are better with commands, etc. My major concern is drooling - I have not been around boxers much, but am concerned about their drooling, which would make people less friendly to them. I have friends how have a drooling one, and while the dog is interested in people, the people don't seem to want to have much to do with him).

Any thoughts on these breeds for biking and my other lifestyle requests? Any other breeds you think I should consider?

Thanks!


----------



## nmtim (Sep 21, 2005)

Do some research on Vizslas. Mine make excellent trail dogs. Their negatives will work perfectly with your work situation... they hate to be left alone.


----------



## stgo2019 (Apr 12, 2005)

If your considering an Australian Shepherd then you should look into an Australian Cattle Dog (aka. Blue or Red Heeler). I've had two and they are fantastic dogs for active people.


----------



## mike047 (Jan 8, 2010)

Border Collie


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

pit bull they just have a bad rep....... a teacher at my school has one and it is the most friendly dog i have ever meet. the thing always listens to him, it wont even chase animals with out being given permission first. they are wicked strong as well so id say they would make a great trail dog.


----------



## Armstrong57 (Jun 8, 2010)

I used to have a Boxer and he was great. Tons of energy and very trainable.

Those Vizslas are beautiful, too!


----------



## T174M (Feb 9, 2008)

2nd on Vizslas. I have a german short haired pointer (same dog as vizsla with different coloring basically). She tags a long behind whatever we're riding (dirtbikes, mtbs, etc).

I trained my dog with a remote electronic collar. She only needs a 'zap' (which has levels from 1-15) every once in a while. It also has a noise button that gets their attention. She's at the point now that if I take something out that looks like the remote and show her(cell phone or something), she know's she's probably doing something wrong. Only downside with these dogs is the fact that they have a ton of energy. They ideally need to run daily.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

nmtim said:


> Do some research on Vizslas. Mine make excellent trail dogs. Their negatives will work perfectly with your work situation... they hate to be left alone.


+ 1

I have had a Hungarian pointer too. Great dog. I believe mine was of Golden Rust lineage or something


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

+3 on the Vizslas. Super-rad on the trail, and in general...

much cooler than the typical Vizsla owner.


----------



## panhndl (Sep 16, 2009)

A nice little tidbit on Vizslas...they don't have a natural odor, like most dogs. No dog smell in your house!


----------



## beav700 (May 12, 2009)

I would go with Vizslas. My lazy neighbor has one and I take it out on my 16 mile loop almost every day. The dog just asks for more.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Pointer. Hungarian, English, German, Portugese, French. I've got a French and an English pointer. They are excellent trail dogs.


----------



## chickenlegs (Feb 2, 2004)

I'll throw in for Ridgebacks. Tireless on trail, couch potato at home (after the puppy stage). Training takes time and patience, they are typically strong-willed. No odor, not much shedding, no barking (unless something's up), no drool.

I was actually down to Ridgebacks and Vizslas (also very cool) in my decision process. Ridgebacks seem a bit more chill in the home, just my impression.



















I'll also say think about a rescue dog as well. I know several excellent mixed-breed trail dogs that were rescued by kind people.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I don’t know of any dogs that can ride bicycles. Good luck.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

All the boxers I have known have been very stubborn, strong-willed and difficult to train. Still, if you're willing to give it the time it needs, most any dog is trainable.

Personally, I think herding dogs have the best mix of trainability, energy and stamina for biking. Plus they naturally want to follow you.


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

another vote for the Vizsla... Mine has endless energy, runs for miles, doesnt smell, and loves to just be with you...


----------



## worthy_4242 (Mar 5, 2008)

i have a yeti, check out my avatar. The best dogs are the ones that want to go, when they can. All my dog Charlie wants to do is run after me on my bike.


----------



## Sonic99 (May 4, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Border Collie


+1

Great dogs


----------



## ikkin (Jul 17, 2008)

We have a French Brittany. At 10 months, he's already an awesome trail and house dog. Really smart, super sweet, friendly, loves everyone, biddable, no stink, ENDLESS energy, but he totally chills in the house. He loooooooooooooves mountain biking. Loves it. Can run forever, although we're still limiting his activity a bit.

French Brittanies are a bit different than their American counterparts in all the right ways- they're a bit smaller (btw, I've decided that the 35lb dog is the perfect size- they're super portable and manageable (and they don't eat as much!) but they also give you the big dog feel) and are bred to range closer to their hunters. Sort of like Vizlas only smaller with longer hair.

He's definitely a working dog, he's always looking for and pointing birds, but I would get another one in a heartbeat.

Good boy on the trail...this is at like 6 months...









...and calm in the house...this is last week.









LOVE this dog.

Good luck!


----------



## Schlitz Domino (Jul 24, 2008)

No dog rails a berm harder than a border collie.


----------



## JavierP.R. (Apr 11, 2009)

Some great info here! Thank's for sharing everyone!


----------



## sdf1968 (Mar 7, 2007)

I have a Border Collie/ Australian Shep mix. She is a great trail dog but with her being mostly black on top you have to pick your temperatures wisely. You would have to be careful of temperature with any dog but the black, long coat Pinky is sporting makes her a snow dog for sure. 
Clip of her in action.






Untitled from Scott Finley on Vimeo.

Can't speak from personal experience on the Vizsla or the Australian Cattle dog but they seem to be great choices just by their general make up. Good luck. Hope you can get lucky and adopt as I was able to.


----------



## ghostbear51 (Aug 13, 2009)

dalmations were originaly bred for trail work. i bet you could find one at the shelter, too.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

If you're considering an Australian Shepherd or Cattle Dog (stick to the Blue Cattle Dog), also have a look at the Kelpie. Brilliant dogs. :thumbsup: 

I have a Red Cattle Dog cross who likes to come for a ride but he can be a little aggressive at times.


----------



## blantonator (May 6, 2007)

I'd actually say any sporting dog breed should be good. Notably any shepard dog or endurance dog. Mine is a pointer/huskey mix, and has no issues with 8 miles of single track. Look for a dog with long legs, deep chest, and a long snout.


----------



## ZachTX (Feb 20, 2010)

I think any of the pointing breeds would be a great pick. Lots of energy, friendly, and very trainable. I have a German Shorthaired Pointer, and he's awesome on the trail. The short hair is a plus around the house, too. Only downside is they tend to be chewers as puppies.

Yep, the Boxers I've met are great, but not as well behaved.


----------



## Metacomet (Mar 12, 2010)

I see a lot of Vizsla's on the local trails and they are sweet dogs, but Blue Heeler is the way to go IMO.


----------



## mtn hack (Aug 30, 2004)

There is also a saying about Boxers... Buy a Boxer, get cancer for free.

No matter what breed you end up with, be smart about riding with him. Pavement and sidewalks can quickly destroy their pads and the dog will keep going just to please you. I had a roommate take another roommate's dog out rollerblading. The dog ran until his paws were bloody. He was bandaged and laid up for 3 weeks after that.

Also, don't run them too hard when they are young, and be VERY mindful of the heat. 80 degree temperatures can kill a dog.


----------



## RIDIN'MO (Oct 9, 2006)

I have a boxer and he is the best dog I have ever had, and I grew up with all kinds of dogs.... Old English sheeps to labs... He doesnt drool really, but all dogs are a bit different. Loyal and absolutely great with the kids! Very energetic and loves to play. I had no problem training him, listens very well. A lot of the training process is a bonding process- just so he knows you are the Alpha

One thing to consider is where you are riding... Boxers dont do well in extreme heat due to their smooshed noses.... 

Good luck!


----------



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

My Wiemariener is like an Energizer bunny!


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Pavement is really hard on dog feet, but shoes can really inhibit temperature regulation. Do you live somewhere hot or cold? Our trail dog - a mostly Aussie, quarter Border mix - is far happier in the winter than in the summer. She likes nothing better than a powder day. A lot of folks don't realize that Aussies aren't Australian at all - they are a modified herding breed from Europe bred to deal with the harsh temperature variations of the American West sheep and cattle regions. Some heelers, depending upon build and coat, can have a hard time dealing with cold, as can the slender dogs, such as Vislas.

Preston comes from a working line of dogs, rather than a show line, so has a heritage that backs up her ability to run for a long time. She is much leaner and longer than most show-line Aussies, kind of looks like a wild animal. She is really attentive, and hates when the group separates - herding dogs don't really run away like a sight hounds do. The best way to mess with an Aussie's head is to ride a hundred feet apart.

Herding dogs fall into two technique types - headers and heelers. Aussies and Border collies both tend to be headers, meaning that they like to move the herd by getting in front and barking. We can overcome this by being very clear about Preston needing to heel, but the heelers seem to do this naturally. The best bike dogs I have ever seen are little, lean heelers (cattle dogs). They seem to understand running next to the rear wheel naturally, but again, winter can be a bit hard for them, they will need jackets, etc.

Herding dogs aren't unfriendly, but their pack drive is pretty low. They have been bred for 15,000 years to work independently, and no amount of training can overcome eons. For the dog owner this means that training is best accomplished with food, rather than the praise that satiates a lab or retriever. That said, Preston is a very friendly dog who loves company and interaction.

Additionally, herding dogs have a pretty high flight drive which can actually be pretty nice. Herding dogs don't tend to be aggressive, but some do bark loud alarms and maintain a perimeter around threats. For us, this means that when Preston sees something she is unsure about (moose, child on a big wheel) she barks. This bark isn't aggressive, but non-dog people may interpret it this way. Herding dogs are great for people who want an alert but non-aggressive alarm system. To overcome this, when we are greeting someone we know, we always make sure to have her see use welcome them "into the pack". On trails, this means saying hi early. We actually have a video of her doing this on an early ride this spring - you can see how once JMH greets a hiker, she stops barking. Ideally, we would not ever have her sound the alarm, but we are still working on it. We never take her on crowded, busy trails.






A couple of tips -

1. No matter how nice your dog is, a lot of people won't like her on the trail. However, almost everyone loves a puppy in a backpack for some reason, and then you don't have to carry her poop bags.

2. Plan rides based on water availability. Dogs need a lot more water than we do, per pound.

3. Check paws frequently. Dogs don't know to avoid cactus, and they will keep running on an injured/cut foot. In the winter, mushers mix is your friend. I am not a huge fan of shoes for dogs, I think that the limits of paws are good limits for the whole dog.

4. Think about how much dog you can carry. A 35lb pup is a lot of weight if you have to walk 8 miles to the trailhead. I don't think I could carry much more.


----------



## thorkild (Jul 22, 2008)

If you work with others and you aren't experienced training dogs, do NOT get a Viszla. Like all pointing breeds, they have a ton of energy and are great for long runs with a bike. But, unless you really know what you are doing, you have to plan for at least 3-5 years before you will be able to get them to relax and sit still at work. For all the Viszla lovers out there, I am not saying that they are a bad breed. There are a lot of great things about them, its just that there are certain breeds that are very difficult to train for relatively new dog owners. Viszla's are one of them. Don't ask the people that own Viszla's, ask their friends.

As an alternative, I would recommend either a german shorthair, an english pointer, or a border collie.


----------



## hungryhead (Apr 9, 2007)

+1 I have a red heeler and she does great (good looking blue heeler0


----------



## Kootenanny (Apr 23, 2010)

First off, don't get to hung up on any particular breed. Yes, you want a dog that is big enough to keep up, but not too big to take with you--but keep in mind that every dog is an individual, and while any different breed may have certain personality traits, these are not set in stone.

That said, you simply won't find a better dog for trail running than a Heeler (Blue Heeler, Red Heeler--these are just two colours of the exact same breed, known overall as Australian Cattle Dogs), or one of their close relatives like a Kelpie. A Heeler will run as fast as you can ride, and they have the stamina to keep it up all day. Similar energy and intelligence to a Border Collie, but more hard-headed (and they'll run a Collie into the ground). They tend to be less than 50 lb--mine have all been around 35 lb--so small enough to travel easily in a car, and they don't take up the whole couch.

Heelers are tough. They are cattle dogs, and they're bred to work all day and take the odd kick without faltering. They have a thick double coat that is very protective--but they also shed heavily, and while mine don't have much odour (like, say, a Lab does), you'll certainly know you have a dog in the house. 

Heelers are smart. Smarter than most owners. I've had three, and each one has had me trained in short order... Being herding dogs, they tend to stay close by, which is great on the trail--my Heelers have always run along with me on the trail, rather than disappearing into the brush. But they have a LOT of energy, and they need an outlet--if you don't exercise them, they'll get bored, and entertain themselves with whatever is at hand (and you may not like the results). 

Heelers also have personality. Any heeler you meet will generally be bright and alert, and they have a characteristic grin (what my wife and I refer to as their "sh*t-eating grin"). But they are definitely one-person (or one-family) dogs, and are often aloof with other people. Of course, though, this is a generalization--our first Heeler was very aloof, while our current one is quite friendly. Also, while Heelers are "known" to be quiet dogs, our first Heeler loved to bark, and did so constantly. Even the professional trainer was flummoxed--the thing is, the dog would do everything we asked her to, do it quickly and properly--but she'd bark the whole time.

So, that's my take on Heelers. They are compact, tough, smart dogs with great personality, and they make excellent trail companions--but they are also tough, smart devils who need lots of exercise and mental stimulation. Only get one if you are serious about being an interactive dog owner--you can't just turn off a Heeler the way you can some dogs.

Oh, and whatever breed you do decide on--if you absolutely must purchase a puppy, PLEASE deal only with a dedicated breeder (puppy mills are evil :madmax: ). Don't buy at a pet store (puppy mills are evil :madmax: ). But definitely consider a rescue dog or pound puppy. They may not be a "pure" breed (that's a whole other rant), but...well, it's just the right thing to do, and "mutts" are often the very best dogs to have!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

My best trail/house dog was a curly coated retriever. They are the tallest retriever, with a deep chest, so he could go on a 20 mile ride with no problems (if its not too hot, they are black or liver), and also get through snow easily in winter. Also the easiest pup I ever raised, and while always ready for an adventure, he was sweet as pie & not hyper in the house. Easy to train, easily got a couple obedience titles with all 1st-3rd place. Not unfriendly, but not as outgoing as labs or goldens, but sometimes that's good, they don't follow just anybody they meet. Not as fast as some due to their size (mine was 90lbs), but super steady and great stamina.

IMy border collie was from a working background & I could/would not untrain her from trying to herd the bike. She played frisbee instead.

I have also ridden with great trail labs, belgian sheepdogs & mutts.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

My Basinji mix is a great trail dog and would be willing to chill in a work situation. Runs forever on dirt, rides on my shoulder when we hit pavement. My other dog is a Jack Russel Terrier/Chihuahua who can outrun the Basinji but does not see much trail time as I have not yet trained him well enough to trust him completely off leash.


----------



## p.doering (Aug 1, 2008)

Blue Heelers, but by far the best trail dog I've ever known was a female Akita/Lab mix belonging to a family I lived with for some time. Zero training, and an unbelievable innate sense of what is and what is not appropriate behavior around other people. Excellent judge of peoples mood (when it's playtime and when not), never strayed from the trail or whomever it came with. Whenever she'd encounter strangers, she'd stop and sit still as a rock and just watch them intently. She was always the Alfa around other dogs, but around people, sweet as an angel. Looked like a giant black wolf.

Single greatest dog I've ever known. If I were going to get a dog, that would be it.


----------



## cyberbackpacker (Apr 29, 2010)

I had a Redbone Coonhound that was a remarkable dog. Very loyal, family dog, very social, with a beautiful, loping, sing song, bay. 

When we went out, I could never tire her out, but at home she was content to chill on the couch with my wife and I. The caveat being that she did, or would get, some good exercise at some point in the day.

Redbones can run for miles, are good with water, and can be trained to run off leash quite well due to being bred for hunting/trailing *****, bear, mountain lion, etc. But they do take training-- their instincts are to hunt.

Another great dog to consider.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

English bulldog, FTW


----------



## edgerat (Oct 10, 2008)

Working breed dogs are going to be your best bet. Having owned, trained and ran hunting dogs, Pointers, VIszla(sort of a hunting dog), Brittanies and all the like are more likely to run for their own enjoyment and hunt at the same time. You don't want to be ripping down the trail and discover that your dog is locked up on a grouse or something a mile or two back. Heelers, Border Collies and similar herding breeds will have the stamina and work ethic to hang with you all day long. I don't bring a dog on my rides because I don't want the drama associated with someone elses poorly-trained dog starting any stuff with my dog. 
FWIW,
Isaac


----------



## p.doering (Aug 1, 2008)

edgerat said:


> I don't bring a dog on my rides because I don't want the drama associated with someone elses poorly-trained dog starting any stuff with my dog.


I do agree with this. Out of consideration for others I wouldn't let a dog loose on a public trail. ...without expecting an incident and probably repercussions.


----------



## bquinn (Mar 12, 2007)

In cooler climates there is one dog that hasn't been mentioned yet...the Husky (Siberian, Alaskan). I wouldn't want to run one in the heat for obvious reasons, but Huskies are the ONLY dog breed that does not deminish their glucose reserves and eventually run out of energy and can die of exhaustion. Scientist don't even understand how they can do this, but it's true, look it up if you don't believe me. I rode in Sedona with a guy that has a female wolf/malumute mix and she did 2 days in a row of 20+ miles in 85deg weather. Absolutely amazing for a 70lbs thick coat dog.

My female Siberian at 42lbs has a lighter coat than my male did (RIP buddy...stupid driver took him out), and she can run for 8+ hours up and down hills like no big deal. More than amazing.

Like mentioned, I would never run my husky in the heat, they prefer <50deg and the colder the better for sure. I've been out in -10deg F with -30deg wind chills on hikes and my little female plows through snow with joy.

If there was a short hair Husky that would be my pick for a trail dog! :thumbsup:


----------



## Selftest (Jun 3, 2009)

Yellow Lab.

My ex has one, and he is the sweetest dog ever. Smart, boundless energy, loves to play and fetch but will sit and chill with you when at home. Theyre beautiful, but can be big. Spankie is probably 60 pounds or so.

Blue Pit.

I love mine, but I can't recommend a pit in a social (dog) environment. Mine has never ever attacked another dog, and he's been given chance and provocation. He's too dopey, and he grew up with a little terrier. That being said, he has BOUNDLESS energy and I'd love to take him on trails (if he lived with me, I would).

German Shepherd.

My roomate takes her 5 year old female Shepherd on hikes and walks every day. Great dog, very smart, loyal, loves being with people. Added bonus: Can carry some of your gear. We strap a few pounds of water on her shepherd and she loves it.

Boxer.

My roomate also has a boxer. He is super well behaved on trail AND at home. He'll eat anything that we leave on a counter, but, he's a dog. He never barks (the Shepherd is very vocal about what she wants, but does quiet down when told to) and is very playful when you are. Otherwise, super chill and kinda lazy, until you're ready to go. Added bonus of looking cool (the underbite is super endearing) and not really getting into things.


----------



## Kootenanny (Apr 23, 2010)

edgerat said:


> Working breed dogs are going to be your best bet...Heelers, Border Collies and similar herding breeds will have the stamina and work ethic to hang with you all day long. I don't bring a dog on my rides because I don't want the drama associated with someone elses poorly-trained dog starting any stuff with my dog.


I agree with you about herding breeds, they're generally gonna make good trail dogs. But I don't agree with never taking my dog with me...I've been riding with dogs for many years, and I've have very few incidents. I enjoy it, and the dogs love it! It may help that I live in the sticks, and I don't often run across anyone else on the trail...


----------



## edgerat (Oct 10, 2008)

I applaud you, and anyone else for riding with your dogs. I don't have the guts to do it. My dogs are like my kids and I am real passionate about them and keeping them in good shape. I have a bad temper and I don't want to open myself up to any situations on the trail. I am not knocking people that ride with their dogs, and I hope I don't come off like that. I love seeing dogs on the trail and the handful that I have run into where exactly how I would want my dog to be, they could care less about the people they just want to keep on trucking.  
isaac


----------



## mhk (Dec 31, 2006)

My Weimaraner Luster was once a damn good trail dog. He is now 84 (dog years, of course), and has retired from the trail. Still runs after ball with alacrity; alas, he trots back. Good boy!


----------



## huevos (Jun 17, 2008)

bsdc said:


> Pointer. Hungarian, English, German, Portugese, French. I've got a French and an English pointer. They are excellent trail dogs.


They told us she was an english pointer at the humane society, but when you get a dog in DC... My biggest problem is pacing her, because she would prefer to go all out for 8 miles and collapse, while id like to see her slow it down and stretch it out a bit longer.

BSDC, mind sharing a pic of your french pointer, I dont think they are too common stateside.

Here is our girl on the AT



Hunting dogs are definitely contenders, but they need to stay entertained when at home.


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

+11eleventy on the Vizsla.......Never had to train him to stay on trail, he just does. He stays with you the whole time no matter what. Ignores horses, bikes, dogs, joggers, etc. Great dogs.


----------



## bgraves28 (Feb 1, 2008)

I have a german shorthair pointer and the dog can flat out run. Took him to run along side on a horseback ride a few weeks ago...3 hours and still had energy to burn. He ran ahead, back to the horses, whatever we rode, he ran at least twice that. Make sure you take it easy with a pup and let it grow up a little before you do serious riding. GSPs have mounds of energy and love to be with the family.


----------



## ikkin (Jul 17, 2008)

huevos said:


> Hunting dogs are definitely contenders, but they need to stay entertained when at home.


This is what I love about our little French Britt. He totally just CHILLS at home. He's sacked out in his crate right now. I've heard the breed described as "dynamos in the field, angels in the house", which is accurate in my experience.

That said, like all dogs, the more exercise and discipline he gets, the better his behavior.

As an aside, just as some unsolicited advice: I think the biggest thing about riding with dogs is taking the time to train them properly BEFORE heading out for your first ride. This is mostly so your dog won't be a nuisance to other riders/people/dogs. Your recall, sit and stay (at the very least) should be absolutely bomber before venturing out. Especially the recall.

Rudy is only 10 months old, and we can call him, put him in a sit, have him stay while other riders pass, and even ride off without him, and he won't budge unless we verbally release him. We do this as a courtesy to others, and because its fun to develop our relationship with him this way.

Anyway, I digress. Can't say enough about the French Brittany breed. I'd have 10 more if the hubby would let me.


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

Im not a fan of loose dogs on the trail. I guess it depends what kind of trail your on but the singletrack that i ride, hell no. Plus i also walk those trails with my dog on leash and if your loose pointers and vislas come running up to us it aint gonna be pretty.

I do have an old trek that i use to run him. He wears a harness and i strap his leash to the frame and let him pull. He will run full speed for 5ish miles, the a couple miles at a run and one last mile at a trot. He loves it and its great exercise for him. I say "bike" and he goes nuts.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

wheels_replace_horses said:


> I am looking to get a dog to go biking with and am wondering if anyone has any breed recommendations?
> 
> Here is some additional info about what I am looking for:
> ...


Sounds like you've been around dogs a lot, but have you actually trained one?

Some breeds may be better left to those who have previous experience raising/training dogs.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

RIDIN'MO said:


> I have a boxer and he is the best dog I have ever had, and I grew up with all kinds of dogs.... Old English sheeps to labs... He doesnt drool really, but all dogs are a bit different. Loyal and absolutely great with the kids! Very energetic and loves to play. I had no problem training him, listens very well. A lot of the training process is a bonding process- just so he knows you are the Alpha
> 
> One thing to consider is where you are riding... Boxers dont do well in extreme heat due to their smooshed noses....
> 
> Good luck!


Agreed + 1000%. I've had four and they're great. One advantage not mentioned is the boxer is a guard dog. Next to a pit bull, I can't think of another dog I want to be with when I'm away from home.


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

CS2 said:


> Agreed + 1000%. I've had four and they're great. One advantage not mentioned is the boxer is a guard dog. Next to a pit bull, I can't think of another dog I want to be with when I'm away from home.


A properly bred pit bull is a jack of all trades. Fast as hell, strong as hell, smart as hell. They are so easy to train and can do pretty much any job to throw at em. Theyre nice to humans and most are tolerant of children. Just gotta keep the dog aggression in check.


----------



## edgerat (Oct 10, 2008)

Pit bulls aren't born hating, they learn it. You could be a normal family person out for a walk with your pit puppy one day and the neighborhood cocker spaniel or chihuahua rolls your puppy. That is sometimes all it takes to turn on the switch for dog aggression, in any breed, not just pits. Pit bulls are working dogs, you gotta treat them as such or you can(not always) get in trouble with them. Treat a pit bull like a Malinois and you will probably have one of the best dogs ever born. Give them jobs to do that tax their minds and they won't get bored and find things to do. 
"Roading" a dog like The Diesel talked about is a GREAT way to keep them busy, give them a job to do and it builds up muscle and endurance and keeps their lungs and heart healthy.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

As a followup to Chuky's earlier post about Preston, our Australian Shepherd mix, she seems to have stopped barking when we meet people. This was a bit of a hurdle for us, we have been working with her on trail commands and something has clicked. Our last two or three rides have been really great.

She has also been responding to "Trail!" which is our command to get off the track and sit down. This is really useful when we hear other riders coming down the trail.

JMH


----------



## Kevin_Federline (Nov 19, 2008)

blue heeler, or any herding dog.


----------



## farrisw1 (Jul 22, 2009)

*If your considering an Australian Shepherd then you should look into an Australian Cattle Dog (aka. Blue or Red Heeler). I've had two and they are fantastic dogs for active people. *

+10.... This breed will GO as long as YOU go and then ask for more, they are extremely smart therefore require little training (at least mine didn't), they are so tuned to their owners that they don't need to be leashed b/c they typically won't ever leave your side, they are usually really protective as well so they make great guard dogs. I really can't say enough great things about them, but I suppose everyone thinks their dog is the best dog around!


----------



## baldheadedguy (Jun 26, 2008)

I think the perfect dog is the one you save. I have a springer mix that i got from the SPCA. Best damn dog i have ever had. She is pretty much the mascot of the trail head. Just my two cents.


----------



## WRRide (Feb 4, 2007)

Another vote for pit bulls! 

We have a rescue pit who was completely out of control when we got him at 2 years old, with some training he is now the perfect trail partner for running or biking. Endless energy and will to please. We had limited pervious experience with dogs but read all we could and took the time train him. He is also great with other animals.


----------



## Kootenanny (Apr 23, 2010)

baldheadedguy said:


> I think the perfect dog is the one you save. I have a springer mix that i got from the SPCA. Best damn dog i have ever had. She is pretty much the mascot of the trail head. Just my two cents.


Hear, hear! I agree completely. I'm a big fan of Heelers--I've had three so far, but of those, two were rescue dogs (as was every other dog we've had in our home over the years). Like I said in previous post, don't get hung up on the breed--any dog can be a great companion. I kinda like letting a bit of chance into the mix, anyway, rather than going out and buying a dog based on specs the way you might a computer or a car.


----------



## oso (Oct 5, 2008)

Our Golden Retriever/Yellow Lab mix has turned into a great trail dog. He runs in front, follows the trail, and poops off trail. I am trying to train him to stand behind, but he is scout by nature. He also doesn't like being left behind, and stays very close. :thumbsup: 

However, do not bring a beagle on the trail. :nono: He is great keeping up with our retriever, but first scent of a rabbit or squirrel and he is gone. Lost him for over two hours, as he was tracking a rabbit. Big mistake. He now runs on a leash with my wife while she runs the trails.


----------



## huevos (Jun 17, 2008)

The Diesel said:


> Im not a fan of loose dogs on the trail. I guess it depends what kind of trail your on but the singletrack that i ride, hell no. Plus i also walk those trails with my dog on leash and if your loose pointers and vislas come running up to us it aint gonna be pretty.
> 
> I do have an old trek that i use to run him. He wears a harness and i strap his leash to the frame and let him pull. He will run full speed for 5ish miles, the a couple miles at a run and one last mile at a trot. He loves it and its great exercise for him. I say "bike" and he goes nuts.


Because the trails are generally congested here, I ride with Annie in the same manner. Tie her up to the stem with about 8 feet of rope, and she just sticks to the trail and hauls. I can't risk running into another owner with a dog that doesn't have as pleasant a disposition.


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

Another vote for a pitbull. Tons of energy, loyal, protecting, and dominant to a point. I used to run 5 miles a day with mine back when I was training for wrestling. It doesn't matter the weather he was always ready to go! Just train them from a very young age and they will listen without a doubt. Soon as I have the room I'm getting another one, can't wait.:thumbsup: Aussie's are great dogs as well as already mentioned.



mtn hack said:


> No matter what breed you end up with, be smart about riding with him. Pavement and sidewalks can quickly destroy their pads and the dog will keep going just to please you. I had a roommate take another roommate's dog out rollerblading. The dog ran until his paws were bloody. He was bandaged and laid up for 3 weeks after that.


Uhhh you surfaced a memory I will never forget. Took my pitbull (Atlas) running the one day on pavement/grass and it was probably around 90 degrees out that day. The trail is basically 2miles of grass and 1 mile of pavement. Well he was dropping back about 50 yards which he never does. I'm not that fast by any means. So I turn around and jog back to him and noticed the reflection of the sun on the pavement looked like wet spots. His pawls were bleeding :sad: and I didn't even notice, we were only on the pavement for 1/2 a mile but thats all it took. So I carried him home on my back home and to the vet we went. It still bothers me to this day....


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

We had a Ridgeback / lab mix that passed this year and he was the raddest. Very smart, loyal, a real lover and super athletic. I will say, Ridgebacks can be pretty reserved around strangers and also protective of their owners, but the Lab in my dog kind of offset some of the Ridgeback quirkiness.

I don't think he had the endurance of a heeler or border collie, but he would easily go on 15 milers a couple times a week and we took him on the 7 summits trail in Rossland once (22+ miles). We're looking to rescue another Ridgeback this Fall....we loved it that much.

Cheers,
EB


----------



## wheels_replace_horses (Nov 13, 2009)

*A big Thanks and an attempt to consolidate (kinda)*

Thanks to everyone for the thoughtful and kind responses and awesome pics and vids!

Please share more pics/videos/comments!

In an attempt to summarize comments and my own research thus far I have compiled a bit of a list. Any additional comments/corrections, pros/cons (even not biking related) are WELCOME!

I am most seriously considering the Australian Cattle Dog (aka heeler), Kelpie and Vizsla, though the Australian Shepherd, Border Collie, and Dalmation are still serious contenders. So any additional info/experiences about any of these breeds would be most appreciated. I am still very open though so if there is another you think should be in a seriously considering list please let me know. I am leaning most heavily to the Australian Cattle Dog.

In particular the info by Chuky is really appreciated and has me swaying toward the Australian cattle dog (blue/red heeler) or Kelpie:

_"Herding dogs fall into two technique types - headers and heelers. Aussies and Border collies both tend to be headers, meaning that they like to move the herd by getting in front and barking. We can overcome this by being very clear about Preston needing to heel, but the heelers seem to do this naturally. The best bike dogs I have ever seen are little, lean heelers (cattle dogs). They seem to understand running next to the rear wheel naturally, but again, winter can be a bit hard for them, they will need jackets, etc."_

As well as that provided by Kootenanny:

_"Heelers also have personality. Any heeler you meet will generally be bright and alert, and they have a characteristic grin (what my wife and I refer to as their "sh*t-eating grin"). But they are definitely one-person (or one-family) dogs, and are often aloof with other people. Of course, though, this is a generalization--our first Heeler was very aloof, while our current one is quite friendly. Also, while Heelers are "known" to be quiet dogs, our first Heeler loved to bark, and did so constantly. Even the professional trainer was flummoxed--the thing is, the dog would do everything we asked her to, do it quickly and properly--but she'd bark the whole time."_

Do Kelpie's have a similar disposition?

*General info regarding my lifestyle and wants in a dog:*

I am an avid cyclist and would like a dog whom I can cycle with. I enjoy offroad cycling but also paved and railroad dirt trails. Equally important to me, I work as a researcher and will be taking my dog to work everyday. As such I would like to get a dog that is social with people (and other dogs) or at least does not shy away from.. Ideally I would like to get a dog that is social and exuberant but also in need of high energy activities and one that I could be confidant in regarding commands. Basically, I want an athletic, social (cool around people/other dogs with socialization), playful and controllable (for off leash bicycling) dog. Mosst Important is control and comfort being around other people/dogs. Exuberance is much less important to me, but a general positive leasant disposition is (I love the Heelder smile!!!!)

*So here is collapsed what everyone has recommended:* More info is provided for what I am most seriously considering.

*Australian Cattle Dog (aka red or blue heelers): *herding breed, very trainable, high energy dogs, that are happy and playful. Reserved with strangers and aggressive if they feel threatened. From what I have read it also appears they are more comfortable with following and running alongside as opposed to taking off ahead like some other herding breeds. High stamina, coat that is good for nature. Really tuned to owner, can trust as good as any dog off leash. My concern with this breed is their socialization/aggressiveness when threatened. As I mentioned, I will be taking my dog to work everyday where he/she will be interacting with people. My readon this breed is that if I were to socialize him/her to lots of new people when young (rear the dog in the lab, etc.) this would not be a problem. Am I being naïve here - is this something that should be a larger concern for me? I see some people recommending a particular color? Why is this? I know wwith wheatens I vastly prefer the American compared to the Irish coat - not only is the coat more pleasant to touch and less susceptible tpo mating, but I have also generally found the American coated to have a more outgoing/friendly personality. Are there temperamental differences between reds and blues?

*Vizsla:* high energy, affectionate velcro dogs that don't like to be left alone. Excellent retrievers, who enjoy the water. Good coat for nature, the lack of a natural odor is also very appealing - thanks for pointing that out. Forum posters suggest they are difficult to train. Would anyone care to expand on how/why they are difficult to train? Those of you that own them - did you find them particularly difficult to train? One was in an obedience class I took once with one of my parents dogs and was highly distractible and not so interested in the other dogs. Hunting dog which has me a little concerned about their natural prey drive and ability to be trusted off leash in the wilderness - is this a valid concern (I recognize it is a general concern for any breed but is this breed better or worse?)? They are also a little larger than I would prefer.

*Australian Shepherd:* very trainable, high energy herding breed. Very intelligent trainable. Aloof with strangers. Really tuned to owner, can trust as good as any dog off leash. See comments above regarding differences in herding breeds - herders and heelers - leaning more to a heeler.

*Boxer:* very trainable, very social (very appealing), high energy. I think I am not sold on this breed because of the drooling potential. I don't like dogs drooling over me much, and am sure the people I work with and friends wouldn't appreciate it much either.. I know there is variability, but I just don't think it is the right breed for me, if I couldn't deal with that.

*Pit Bull.* I know a lot of people swear by these. I am anxious about these because of they were bred for. However, these are really out of the running for me because many apartments, etc. will not allow you to have one. High energy

*Border Collie:* very trainable, most intelligent. See comments above regarding differences in herding breeds - herders and heelers - leaning more to a heeler.

*Pointer (general):* Hungarian, English, German, Portugese, French: high energy, intelligent, loyal dogs that enjoy human affection. Problems with pacing.

*French Brittany:* chills at home, energetic out on the trail. Any additional info about these would be greatly appreciated.

*Ridgeback:* energetic on trail, chill at home. A little large for my preference. Loyal and intelligent, not so into strangers. Difficult to train.

*Dalmation:* dalmations are wonderful dogs and it is interesting that they were bred to run alongside carriages. My Uncle has had 2 of these and I have gone hiking with them - which they were great with.

*Australian Kelpie:* loyal, friendly and energetic. More info about this breed would be greatly appreciated. Very similar to the Australian Cattle Dog. But perhaps less aggressive/protective? Are Kelpie's more firnedly/social than the Australian Cattle Dog?

*Husky: *an ex girlfriend had a husky and my experience with this dog, while well trained, was that I would never trust her off leash. In addition to this concern, my location in a warmer are of the country has this dog knocked off my list.

*Curly coated retriever*

*Basinji*

*Jack russel *- i would prefer a larger, medium sized dog.

*Redbone Coonhound*

*Labrador retriever* - I am not the biggest fan of how couh potatoey these can be.

*German Shepherd* - concern about hip issues, and dealing with heat.

*Weimaraner Luster*

*Soft-coated wheaten terrier *If I had to name any dog breed I absolutely love it would be the male wheaten terrier - a terrier bred for herding that is very exuberant. However, in gorwing up with these, I don't think this would be the correct choice for me, if I want the dog to be a biking partner. Because part of what I love about them, their exuberance, I don't think would fit well with cycling. My experience is that they can be trained very well but that they can also be very distracted and knowing the breed, I don't think I would be comfortable with them off leash because I can't count on the distractions.

*Rescue Dogs:* I greatly admire anyone taking a rescue dog, and I hope to get some later in my life. However, with this dog I hope to get a puppy so that I may raise him/her and have confidence in background. Even after extensive improvement in rescue dogs that I have worked with, I would not be able to trust these dogs in the way that I need to for this dog - off leash stuff. Additionally, since I am leaning toward a heerding heeling breed and these tend to be aloof to stranger, I think it is absolutely necessary for me to be able to socialize him/her to people given my work environment. At this point I don't think a rescue would be a good decision for me.

*Some additional considerations given my specifics:*
*Location*: I will be a post doc research at Duke University (Raleigh/Durham, North Carolina) for at least 2 years. After this, I am not sure where I will be - there is a possibility of research in New Zealand, and I may apply for other faculty positions throughout the states. My preference is to be in a more mild warm climate (something other than the 6 month long winters of Boston).

*Experience:* I grew up with dogs - primarily terriers. But there would often be a good half dozen around with other family members. I am now 30 and have just completed my Ph.D. I have never had/trained a dog completely independently. I have been longing for one for more than a decade but did not have the monetary or time resources to provide for a dog (something I view as a member of the family). However, I have been a major part of the training of my family pets as well as several friend's animals (one of them I would say I was the primary trainer). I would like to think I am experienced with training, and have also read several books on the matter in the past decade in preparation. However, would a breed like the Vizsla be inappropriate?

So I guess, when it comes down to it I am thinking Australian Cattle Dog, Kelpie or Vizsla. I already built this whole trailer contraption and I think an Australian Cattle Dog or Kelpie would fit, not a Vizsla, so I would hate to put work to waste. But more seriously, I have concern about the hunting aspect of Vizsla's as well as some concern expressed on his/her regarding trainability.

*Other Considerations:*

Thank you all very much for the recommendations and concerns about riding with dogs.

*Any general recommendations for training dogs* - I was thinking of using a remote electric collar if necessary. How did you all train your dogs for trail riding? I think it is of utmost importance to have a very well controlled dog. And I like the trail command that one poster uses to have their dog sit alongside the trail - how did you go about training this? I have biked with a dog before and have used bike attachments, that I do still plan to use&#8230; but any recommendations would be welcome.

Here is a nice resource I happened upon:

http://www.utahmountainbiking.com/goodies/traildog.htm

An inspiring long distance trip with a dog: 
http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=RrzKj&doc_id=3618&v=G5&term=squirrel&context=all

I really enjoy endurance training, and based on this and use of the bob trailer, I have modified a BOB trailer to be a little more dog friendly - ended up looking very chariot like - see attached pics.

In addition to planning rides with water near by, check out these cool vests for people and dogs:

http://www.50degree.com/

I am planning on getting some booties like sled dogs wear for when we are on pavement.

Any other recommendations for riding with dogs are very welcome.

Thanks to everyone for sharing and being so informative!


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Whatever you get, just don't run it to death. I've seen way too many dogs limping with joint problems, cut paws, heat exhaustion, etc from people who run them for hours, even when they are good running breeds and say, "Oh, he just loves to come along". As much as I love my dog, I don't think he needs to go everywhere with me and I rarely ride with it unless it's a dog specific distance/pace. He doesn't come on real rides. I know he will kill himself trying to keep up and I don't want it to come to that. Other humans on bikes are much better riding partners.


----------



## Spinning Lizard (Nov 27, 2009)

Just got a Texas Heeler 4 weeks ago. (Hybrid between a Blue Heeler and an Australian Sheppard) Already has to be one of the best dogs we have ever had. Did similar research as you are doing before we got her. The one thing that has been unexpected is her energy level, we knew she would be high energy but not this much. Very excited to get her to the trailhead, at 10 weeks she already goes 2-4 miles per day around the neighborhood (before everyone jumps in about you shouldn't run a puppy), it takes that much to get her to walk or even stay in the house without running into the walls, doors, tables - she looks like she is in a pinball machine (goes like this without the run around the neighborhood for up to 4 hours) I hope she does not RUN ME TO DEATH.

She already knows the commands sit, down, come, no. Plus is 95% housebroken.

Took her to work today for the first time after her run around the neighborhood and she was great.

Lastly her speed is uncanny, middle ring on the road at full speed, and she is right there at the rear wheel (very short distance)She tends to always stay to the rear of the bike about 2-10 feet back.


----------



## E.J. (Jul 18, 2008)

I came close to getting a Ridgeback before my first Boxer. VERY cool dogs.

A dog that has not been mentioned, but I think is a GREAT dog, is a Doberman. I was hoping to have one home in later October, but the AI didn't take....so I don't know where I stand with that.

I guess there is the potential for drool w/ Boxers... I found the comment odd, even looked it up as I didn't know it to be an issue.

My Boxer never drooled....neither did his mom. My friends Boxer doesn't drool either.... Picks of my first Boxer (Scout, passed 01/16/10) and the new one (Kane).


----------



## E.J. (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh...and I don't bike with dogs. They were running partners, but when I am riding, they stay home. When Kane is a year, he'll start running as well.....


----------



## panhndl (Sep 16, 2009)

I think you've done a great job summarizing everything. Depending on where you live, long coats can be a hassle. They pull stickers, twigs, mud, etc. where I live. I prefer short haired dogs, but if you're in a climate where a dog needs some hair to stay alive in the winter, short hair dogs might not be an option. You can always shave the feet, legs and belly during the summer months to keep the dog cooler and minimize "passengers", but you can't make a short haired dog grow long fur.


----------



## SingleTrackHound (Jul 29, 2003)

stgo2019 said:


> If your considering an Australian Shepherd then you should look into an Australian Cattle Dog (aka. Blue or Red Heeler). I've had two and they are fantastic dogs for active people.


+1 on the heeler. Yes, I am biased.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

sounds like you know what you are doing and will end up with an awesome dog.

no one mentioned irish setters specifically but they have a lot of similar characteristics with the visla/GSP/and other sporting dogs. smart, loyal, LOVES to run with me and come along on MTB rides.



this might be my fav pic of bono:


side note: a bell on the collar is a very helpful way to let other trail users know the dog is with you and help you keep track of the pup like someone else said, i used a training collar and my irish setter is as good, if not better off leash as a result.


----------



## shinedown (Apr 26, 2009)

Katey my wacky Doberman will go forever...although she is sidelined for a month because she thought it would be fun to get into my aleve..


----------



## chickenlegs (Feb 2, 2004)

A fair enough assessment of the Ridgeback I think. My full-grown female is 65-70 lbs, by the way. I stayed away from males because of the size issue... I've seen some 100+ pounders! Also, they have the same "velcro" trait about wanting to be with their owners all the time.

You're gonna be fine I'm sure. Socialize early and often, no matter what you get. And +1 about not running a dog too much - especially on pavement, especially when they are young. FYI - some vets will say wait til they are 18-24 months before running them more than a few miles. 

Also - there is a huge thread here on the Passion board called "Dogs with Passion" that I'm quite sure you would enjoy.

Good luck!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Yep, sounds like you know what you are doing...

You might also be limited by what is available within the distance you are willing to drive to get the dog. 

You really should go and see the place where the dog/pup is living before you get it. Recently, I've been hearing about "puppy factories": "breeders" who push out puppies as fast and cheap as possible, and the poor things are barely alive when handed over to the new owner


----------



## ophale (Jun 2, 2008)

*Vizsla Questions*

_Vizsla: Forum posters suggest they are difficult to train. Would anyone care to expand on how/why they are difficult to train? Those of you that own them - did you find them particularly difficult to train? One was in an obedience class I took once with one of my parents dogs and was highly distractible and not so interested in the other dogs._​
I have a year old Vizsla and have been training him in obedience, Canine Good Citizen and agility since we got him at 12 weeks old. I wouldn't say they are the easiest dog to train because of their high energy. We have a lot of breeds in our classes and they all have their positive and negative points. The key is to understand your dog and work with its positive attributes. With a Vizsla, if you keep them mentally and physically stimulated they are in their zone. If you are heeling a Vizsla, you need to walk really fast to keep them interested and motivated. They are not a Newfoundland that lumbers along. If you are not paying attention to them they can be distracted. They really want to please you, so they pay attention to firm commands and execute them with enthusiasm at 120%. Most of my biped class mates find the Vizsla to be too much energy for them (they are average Americans) but love the breed for its good looks, enthusiasm to do a task and clown like behaviors.

_Hunting dog which has me a little concerned about their natural prey drive and ability to be trusted off leash in the wilderness - is this a valid concern (I recognize it is a general concern for any breed but is this breed better or worse?)?_​
I walk with my Vizsla off leash on trails by our home, The Vizsla is a close range pointer/retriever bird dog. Yes, he loves to "hunt" birds but he never goes out of my sight. While walking he has to check in all the time. When running or biking, he is on task, and by my side. Vizsla, unlike Weimaraner's and GSP were not breed to go after big game, not to say that they wouldn't... but they have a tendency to stick close to you and that is where they got the reputation of being a velcro dog. Please be aware that the above statements are generalities... You really won't know the personality of your pup until you have had it for a few months... I'm sure there are low energy, couch potato, wondering, and unfriendly Vizsla's out there, but your chances of getting one with these traits are low.

_They are also a little larger than I would prefer._​
Vizsla are the smallest of the pointers and range between 40 to 60 pounds at approximately 22 - 24 inches to the shoulders. With a short coat and no under coat they are easy to maintain. They do shed but they have a minimum "dog" odor. They tend to be cat like (paws are cat like and webbed for swimming, which they love to do) and self clean.

Here is a picture of my Vizsla after a 6.5 mile ride today...










Here is a Dogs 101 video description of the Vizsla that I believe captures the characteristics of the breed well:

Dogs 101: Vizsla

Also here is a couple of youtube funny videos of "V's" in action:

Are you fit enough for a Vizsla ?

Annabel Hedenberg in "French 101"

Vizsla Forum to read up on the breed:
https://www.vizslaforums.com

And in my signature, there is a blog about my Vizsla named Bodhi.

As you can see, I'm a bit bias towards the breed... but I have also come to appreciate other breeds and can say that I would probably be happy with any of the dogs that have been placed on your short list.

Best,

Keith


----------



## jonz (Mar 23, 2009)

Another vote for Heelers here, though mine is more of a Heeler/Shepherd/Lab mutt from a rescue shelter. Great companion, very smart, ridiculous amount of shedding.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

ophale said:


> Also here is a couple of youtube funny videos of "V's" in action:
> 
> Are you fit enough for a Vizsla ?


the dog sprinting around the back yard reminds me of my irish setter a lot :thumbsup: get back from a long MTB ride with him and he just keeps tearing around the yard at home lol.


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

If you get a real pit bull most people won't know. Mine weighs 45 and most people think he's a mutt cause they are used to seeing 100 pound mixes being called pitbulls. But I can understand you not wanting one because of the history.

My next pick would be a blue healer. But join a blue/red healer forum and rear rear read so you know what your gettin into. You can probably get one from a shelter pretty young since most people figure out quickly that they can't handle them. They are awesome dogs though, and tough as nails.


----------



## ophale (Jun 2, 2008)

*Irish Setter*



coachjon said:


> the dog sprinting around the back yard reminds me of my irish setter a lot :thumbsup: get back from a long MTB ride with him and he just keeps tearing around the yard at home lol.


I was also surprised that no one mentioned the Irish or English Setter in this thread before your post... I know that my Vizsla is too energetic for most dogs. Basically he will drive them to exhaustion within a few minutes. However, his best friends are an Irish Setter and English Setter (both can keep up with him) . Everyone likes to watch the "red dogs" do their crazy run together.

Anyway, good looking Irish Setter you have!

Best,

Keith


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

The Diesel said:


> most people figure out quickly that they can't handle them.


The thing is, this is true of any dog that can keep up with a bike.

Viszla, Aussie, Heeler - every one of those dogs is a super high energy breed whose will require a lot of exercise and the ability to keep their brains occupied. Every one of them is going to need a puppyhood with tons of careful socialization, daily walks, and things to do during quiet times (our dog has a lot of kong-type puzzle toys). None of these dogs do well left outside and alone. Early overwork can permanently damage the growth plates of any of these dogs, so in the beginning, the new owner may have to sacrifice some of his more epic adventures.

Oh, one last thing - crate training is a great thing. They get a safe, quiet place to be their den, and you get some insurance against boredom damage when you do leave your friend home alone. It also helps if you need to corral your pup at work or for travel - the dog feels safe instead of caged.


----------



## slvrathlon (Aug 20, 2008)

I would have to say, from what I've seen and experienced... the Boxer / Bull breed is wonderful for taking along on the trails. Wicked smart, easy to train (Seriously doesn't take much), and can run and run and run.

I rescued a Boxer Mix (Pit / Boxer), he goes by the name of: Lou Dog. I've been trailing him for roughly 2.5yrs now and he's a natural.
I worked with him alone for a bit, without others around just so he would be used to me, my voice, etc...

Now he comes along with 20+ person groups, on 15+ mile days... he f'ing loves it. I don't have a ton of pics of him and I riding, we're typically.... Riding. 

Pics of LD:


----------



## E.J. (Jul 18, 2008)

Great pics *slvrathlon*...


----------



## mudlake (Feb 3, 2009)

*Get a weiner*

Bikes are for riding not chasing.


----------



## edgerat (Oct 10, 2008)

ophale said:


> Vizsla are the smallest of the pointers and range between 40 to 60 pounds at approximately 22 - 24 inches to the shoulders.


English(even though they aren't English)Pointers can range from 35 to 60lbs for most of the field-trial bloodlines.


----------



## slvrathlon (Aug 20, 2008)

mudlake said:


> Bikes are for riding not chasing.


Nice and funny... but when LD rides with us, we're chasing / pacing him. He's wicked fast and is typically in front, in the beginning.

;-)

Obviously a wiener dog is different


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Spinning Lizard said:


> Just got a Texas Heeler 4 weeks ago. (Hybrid between a Blue Heeler and an Australian Sheppard) Already has to be one of the best dogs we have ever had. Did similar research as you are doing before we got her. The one thing that has been unexpected is her energy level, we knew she would be high energy but not this much. Very excited to get her to the trailhead, at 10 weeks she already goes 2-4 miles per day around the neighborhood (before everyone jumps in about you shouldn't run a puppy), it takes that much to get her to walk or even stay in the house without running into the walls, doors, tables - she looks like she is in a pinball machine (goes like this without the run around the neighborhood for up to 4 hours) I hope she does not RUN ME TO DEATH.
> 
> She already knows the commands sit, down, come, no. Plus is 95% housebroken.
> 
> ...


Teach her too heel to the right (ditch) side of the road while you're at it, very handy for those times when you have to ride the road in for one reason or another. Ain't it cool how easy they are to teach at her age. You will have a heck of a running dog with your regimen. :thumbsup:


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Whatever dog you get, I think you are really going to enjoy the trail company! Here are a few more pics of Preston from today:


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

I do not like riding with dogs, but all of my friends do. So I am always riding with dogs. Here's my non-dog-owning view.

Ridgeback and Brittany are the best trail dogs I've ridden with. German Shepherd = OK, Labs are too retarded to be good trail dogs, same for the Chesapeake Retriever.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

slvrathlon said:


> I would have to say, from what I've seen and experienced... the Boxer / Bull breed is wonderful for taking along on the trails. Wicked smart, easy to train (Seriously doesn't take much), and can run and run and run.
> 
> I rescued a Boxer Mix (Pit / Boxer), he goes by the name of: Lou Dog. I've been trailing him for roughly 2.5yrs now and he's a natural.
> I worked with him alone for a bit, without others around just so he would be used to me, my voice, etc...
> ...


good looking dog. are you by chance a fan of sublime?


----------



## turbospartan (Apr 8, 2010)

OP - good luck with your search / choice.

I'd just like to say that I am surprised at all of the positive feedback regarding pit bulls on this forum. Usually all you hear is "those things are crazy" and almost all negative press. They are good dogs but yes, they have the ability to become DA - dog aggressive. If they are socially introduced to other dogs at a young age you may never even see any aggression at all.

I haven't taken mine out on the trails because she was never trained, but she does love going outside when she hears my bike coming out of storage (I have hope hubs).

This is a video of Layla from last summer (swimming is her all time favorite thing to do):






This is a picture of Layla's brother (who is in better shape) Thumper. He weighs about 65lbs. Most pitbulls that are true to the original "specs" weigh between 40-60lbs


----------



## Coppertopperwhopperhopper (Jun 16, 2009)

broncojd78 said:


> good looking dog. are you by chance a fan of sublime?


haha, gotta be :thumbsup:


----------



## ikkin (Jul 17, 2008)

Because you asked, here's some more info on the French Brittany. Taken from the interwebz.

_"The French brittany is affectionate and loyal, quarters instinctively and continually checks back with you while remaining within gun range. He hunts for you, you don't have to hunt for him! A french brittany will put in a whole day's hunt, no matter the weather or cover, his energy seemingly bottomless, yet ease calmly right into the home without disrupting the household. With the french brittany spaniel's compact stature, he is light and quick on his feet, which perhaps is what gives him such endurance. French brittanys are used in all parts of the country, on all types of upland birds from pheasant and quail to grouse, in cover that varies from non-existent to dense."_

This is such a great description. My little guy is absolutely tireless outside, but totally awesome in the house. He definitely needs lots of exercise- the more he gets the better he behaves. He is VERY smart and learns super quickly. He can be bratty, but he falls easily in line with good leadership.

As a pup, he learned super quickly, never chewed anything inappropriate, and was just a really easy dog baby. I see him settling into a very calm, very smart dog.

French Brittanys are bred to range closer to their hunters, which is great, as they constantly check in with you and check back. He is always looking for birds, but he's not a bolt and run away dog. He is an instinctive hunter and pointer, so expect that if you go with a well-bred Brittany. The "Whoa" command will become your very good friend.

In terms of other people, French Britts are SUPER social and people oriented. He gets really excited about visitors (he does jump a bit, but he's quickly learning that jumping gets him nowhere) and literally wants to kiss everyone he meets, including homeless people in Seattle. He's easy to train- food and reward motivated and super smart. Learned sit, stay and down in one day as a 9 week old pup. They need to be well-socialized from an early age with other dogs, but if you do this correctly they're fine with canine friends.

Finally, they are a low-maintenance breed. They don't tend to have the hip/health problems that plague other, larger dog breeds. They have a longer coat, but we don't really brush our guy and he's fine. He's shedding a bit right now, which is standard in the spring. We keep his leg feathers and undercoat clipped short to prevent them from snagging and collecting burs/dirt/snowballs, but that's about it.

Bottom line, this dog is an absolute joy. Loving, affectionate, smart, awesome trail dog, energy when appropriate, etc., etc. Think sweetness of a Golden Retreiver combined with the smarts and compact size of a heeler, then toss in a bit of hunting drive and you've pretty much got the breed nailed.

Hope that helps. You better keep us posted on what you decide!

Handsome Boy!









Can't stay awake in the car after his last ride...









Edited to note: we are not a hunting family. We decided on this breed after TONS of research. We wanted a compact, smart, trainable, people oriented dog with lots of energy for hiking, mountain biking and skiing, but also one that wouldn't be nutty in the house. He is fitting the bill perfectly.


----------



## Coasting (Mar 26, 2008)

Might i suggest u do serious research b4 deciding on any dog u plan 2 take for long rides.Many dogs and especially some mentioned above r more than willing to run indefinetly.Unfortunately this may do long term damage to a lot of dogs.There arent that many breads that r built for this type of punnishment.Sure any dog will be keen but the long term effect can be a sad thing to see.


----------



## nation1979 (Jul 13, 2008)

aussie or JRT.i ride and hunt with both.very smart and will listen.


----------



## JEM2 (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a red poddle ... I have taken him out twice now... with no training he is on my rear wheel just running along without issue... He did see a white tail today but he had no chance.. he just kept running with me...
JEM


----------



## Strike the primer (Jan 27, 2006)

ReD_tomato said:


> another vote for the Vizsla... Mine has endless energy, runs for miles, doesnt smell, and loves to just be with you...


PICTURE OF THE YEAR !!!


----------



## XJFisher (May 18, 2010)

Regarding your comment on labs being sluggish and/or lazy at home. I think that is an unfair generalization to labs. Most every lab I have every seen like this has been overweight. In fact 7 in 10 labs I see are at least a little on the heavy side. Labs get big if you don't exercise them enough and they need a lot of exercise. When they get big they get lazy. I think if you found an in shape lab you would find they aren't so lazy around the house.

That being said I think the endurance of a lab might not be as great as a Vizla or a Heeler although a lab is generally easier to train.

In general I wouldn't worry too much about temperment/personality since that has a lot to do with how you train and socialize the dog. The actual breed doesn't affect the outcome nearly as much.

I own a lab pit mix she is in good shape, about 60 lbs, but I am not sure she has the stamina to keep up for a real long bike ride. A 3-6 mile jog will wear her out pretty fast. I never tried biking with her. But I have young kids and this dog will let kids climb all over her and poke anywhere, even in the eye without flinching. Great family dog.

Just remember when you bike with a dog to pay very close attention to it. You need to pace your ride to the dog as a lot of dogs will run themselves into the ground before giving up. For that reason I would go with the dog with the most endurance and stamina. Proper socialization and training will take care of the rest.


----------



## huevos (Jun 17, 2008)

wheels_replace_horses said:


> *Pointer (general):* Hungarian, English, German, Portugese, French: high energy, intelligent, loyal dogs that enjoy human affection. Problems with pacing.


I think the conclusion about pacing came from my comment. I wouldnt say pointers generally have problems with pacing. Im sure this is a common problem with many breeds. Not having the opportunity to train my girl from a Pup is probably the biggest reason she doesn't know how to pace herself. Have fun finding your dog, lots of good recommendations here.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Fox hound, ridgback, huskie, malamute. So many good breeds to chose from. Any breed that would be ideal, that I can think of, would also require a stong steady hand for training and socializing. IMO a pit or any bully breed is not a good choice. They r gr8 dogs but rear legs will cramp, not that you'd know it because of their hi tolerance for pain, and that will lead to problems. Whatever you do try and adopt before you buy.


----------



## Kootenanny (Apr 23, 2010)

theMeat said:


> So many good breeds to chose from. Any breed that would be ideal, that I can think of, would also require a stong steady hand for training and socializing....Whatever you do try and adopt before you buy.


+10


----------



## FalloutMan (Jun 27, 2005)

If you are secure about your manhood I would recommend a Standard Poodle. When I was still in highschool living with my parents (2 years ago), I took our poodle out riding all the time. They have a FANTASTIC personality that is more human than dog, they dont shed, and dont stink. The only downside is you have to give them haircuts every few months, but a modified lamb cut is so easy you can do it yourself with a decent hair shaver. My mom's never runs out of energy and is extremely intellegent, will listen very well if you put in the time to train, and is a very lovey dog. My wife and I will be getting one as soon as finances allow (I want a high-quality pure bred [dont get me started about "designer" or "hybrid" breeds, I have a so-called aryan view]) Another "downside" is it is rare to find them in rescues because they can have a high price tag, hence why people just dont abandon them. Another thing is they come preinstalled with chick magnets at no additional cost.

Just a tidbit of advice for any dog you own, give it as high-quality food as you can because you get what you pay for. Dont buy anything made anywhere but USA and try to find a food that has nothing but meat. Corn is NOT good for your dogs no matter what IAMS says. We personally give our current dog a completely raw diet that is about $50 average a month, which is what we spent on kibble food.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

huevos said:


> I think the conclusion about pacing came from my comment. I wouldnt say pointers generally have problems with pacing. Im sure this is a common problem with many breeds. Not having the opportunity to train my girl from a Pup is probably the biggest reason she doesn't know how to pace herself. Have fun finding your dog, lots of good recommendations here.


7 weeks old is ideal, the pup will form a strong bond quickly and make everything else so much easier and faster. The early bonding is crucial to gain the pup's devotion, which is what you want. Start running them at 10 weeks and work up to a few miles, then 5, then 10, etc. so that by six months they can go on regular rides. As they continue to bulk up until 2 or so they are putting on running muscle that won't be achievable if you wait til later. This applies to medium sized, light boned, herding dog mixes that are athletic by nature, not your grandma's rat terrier or your uncle's lab, although the principles are the same. I'm talking dogs that can do over 40 miles without hurting themselves.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Another vote for Ridgebacks. However, they can get big. In this pic, Barley was 100 pounds at one year. He'll be three in two weeks and now weighs 130 pounds.


----------



## slvrathlon (Aug 20, 2008)

broncojd78 said:


> good looking dog. are you by chance a fan of sublime?


Thanks and good catch, not many people do... ;-)


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*How about...*

...whatever your local pound or animal rescue society currently has living in a cage waiting to be rescued? Even if the poor thing has a heart attack trying to keep up on a trail it beats being euthanized. :thumbsup:


----------



## alchse (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a lab and a collie / lab mix...both great trail dogs but the big guy over heats pretty quickly so only take em out when temps below 70


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

My parsons russel (jack russel with longer legs) has been good on trails. I don't ride with him enough so his limit is about 8 miles. He is smart and comes pretty well when called. He is great running.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

wheels_replace_horses said:


> *Dalmation:* dalmations are wonderful dogs and it is interesting that they were bred to run alongside carriages. My Uncle has had 2 of these and I have gone hiking with them - which they were great with.


I have a Dalmatian, and unfortunately I did not train her for trail running (she runs off into oncoming traffic). BUT! With a harness, she loves running alongside the beach cruiser - it is just very natural - no distractions, no lack of focus, none of that. I can't say she is the smartest dog in the world, but SUPER athletic. I think if I were to have a dog for trail running, I'd get another Dal - becasue they were bred for running alongside - why fight nature?. My wife swears she will leave me if I got another Dal, though.

I also have a pitbull who likes to run alongside. I'm a bit concerned with his body. He is not overweight by any means, but I'm a little concerned about his hips.

They are both 8 years old.










Then, we have little Kingston. He's pretty useless. :lol:


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

ZachTX said:


> I think any of the pointing breeds would be a great pick. Lots of energy, friendly, and very trainable. I have a German Shorthaired Pointer, and he's awesome on the trail. The short hair is a plus around the house, too. Only downside is they tend to be chewers as puppies.
> 
> Yep, the Boxers I've met are great, but not as well behaved.


+1 For the German Pointer. I've ridden with this dog before and he is a beast on the trail. But yeah, he likes to chew stuff......JAKE!!!:madmax:


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

tl1 said:


> ...whatever your local pound or animal rescue society currently has living in a cage waiting to be rescued? Even if the poor thing has a heart attack trying to keep up on a trail it beats being euthanized. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats were my dog came from


----------



## mike047 (Jan 8, 2010)

tl1 said:


> ...whatever your local pound or animal rescue society currently has living in a cage waiting to be rescued? Even if the poor thing has a heart attack trying to keep up on a trail it beats being euthanized. :thumbsup:


I agree, of my 4 animals, only 1 did not come from the shelter.

If you are an animal lover, take a walk through the shelter.......it will break your heart.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

mike047 said:


> I agree, of my 4 animals, only 1 did not come from the shelter.
> 
> If you are an animal lover, take a walk through the shelter.......it will break your heart.


i literally cant go to a shelter its to sad


----------



## ktm300 (Aug 7, 2006)

*+1 for a shelter dog*

My favorite dog is my German Shepherd.

But the best trail dog is the small beagle-lab (bab? leagle?) mix we got from a shelter. She's about 40 pounds, can run all day long, and has a short coat to handle summer temps. Very smart and trainable, too.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

I have 3 german shorthaired pointers. If you get one from field lines and feed and condition it correctly, they might just be able to outrun you even on the bike.

However, they are typically 1. hard headed and 2. VERY PREDATORY. Combine the two and you'll understand how I've ended up blasting them on the hottest setting of their e-collars multiple times to leave a stupid cat or skunk alone... and they'll still go back and try again later. And heaven help you if it's a porcupine next time. 

We have a lot of game where I ride, so when I had dogs with me while riding back in the day I never ever let them run without the e collars on. Chasing deer, elk, coyotes, bobcats, etc was bad enough, but I REALLY didn't want to have dogs tangling with a bear or a cougar if we could avoid them instead. GSPs are notorious for low self-preservation instincts in these situations.

I live in central WA, and while temps below about 10F require more attention to outside housing (they're in kennels during the day, sleep inside at night) they LOVE snow otherwise. I use my GSPs for skijoring during the winter, another sport they really excel at.


----------



## Sonic99 (May 4, 2009)

Vader said:


> Another vote for Ridgebacks. However, they can get big. In this pic, Barley was 100 pounds at one year. He'll be three in two weeks and now weighs 130 pounds.


Great looking dog! Lets see him now at 130!!!! I bet he is a BEAST!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Sonic99 said:


> Great looking dog! Lets see him now at 130!!!! I bet he is a BEAST!


Here he is.


----------



## Sonic99 (May 4, 2009)

Vader said:


> Here he is.


Great looking dog!


----------



## zaneluke (Jun 8, 2010)

Australian Cattle Dog (aka red or blue heelers): herding breed, very trainable, high energy dogs, that are happy and playful. Reserved with strangers and aggressive if they feel threatened. From what I have read it also appears they are more comfortable with following and running alongside as opposed to taking off ahead like some other herding breeds. High stamina, coat that is good for nature. Really tuned to owner, can trust as good as any dog off leash. My concern with this breed is their socialization/aggressiveness when threatened. As I mentioned, I will be taking my dog to work everyday where he/she will be interacting with people. My readon this breed is that if I were to socialize him/her to lots of new people when young (rear the dog in the lab, etc.) this would not be a problem. Am I being naïve here – is this something that should be a larger concern for me? I see some people recommending a particular color? Why is this? I know wwith wheatens I vastly prefer the American compared to the Irish coat – not only is the coat more pleasant to touch and less susceptible tpo mating, but I have also generally found the American coated to have a more outgoing/friendly personality. Are there temperamental differences between reds and blues?



I have two of these dogs. They are great dogs.BUT. They are not for the novice dog owner. They can be very aggressive towards other dogs and people. They are very protective of their owners. Depending on where you live they seem to pick up ticks pretty well. Every outing with my dogs ends with a good brushing and sometimes a bath. We just took them to the beach for a couple days. We set up a big canopy for them to stay out of the heat. On day one they were cool with just chilling out in the shade. Day two was different. We set up the canopy in the same spot,so the dogs assumed that it was their new home and growled at anyone coming within 20 feet of us. Smart dogs, just a little too smart. 

On the plus side. They have energy, tons of it. I run both of my dogs 2-3 miles a day at a bout a 9 minute mile pace and they hold up pretty well. When the older one gets tired he just sits down. Kind of funny, unless you are miles away from home.


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

It was hinted at a few times, but I'll say it again - you can do all the research in the world for the perfect trail dog, but sometimes, you won't get what you were looking for.

Take Rudy for example:










Rudy is a 4 year old Border Collie mix picked up from the BC Rescue. He's the perfect dog - we live in a one bedroom condo, and Rudy sleeps a lot, doesn't bother the cats, doesn't bark, doesn't growl, gives lots of hugs and hides in the bathroom during thunderstorms. He lets toddlers pull on his jowls and coat and doesn't even get annoyed. He has the energy for long hikes, and runs. But Rudy does not go off leash:










His recall is absolutely horrible. My wife and I are constantly working on it, but he is not food motivated and becomes very "aloof" outside. He'll wander off with the sole purpose of peeing on every tree and brush he possibly can. I might try riding with him someday when I'm not so close to the city, but my fear is that he'll stop to smell the roses and I won't realize it until he's out of sight.

I love the dog to death. I wasn't looking for a riding companion, but was sort of hopeful when we first met Rudy. Just remember, choosing by breed is generally safe, but buying a dog is not like buying a bike - they can have different personalities from one another. And with all the research in the world, you might not get what you consider a "perfect" companion. Unfortunately, in this world, this often means that dogs get left at shelters, on the side of the road, or are taken care of ol' yeller style.

You get what you get, and you love that dog to death, even if he's scared s**tless of bikes. If you don't, and one of the above happens, Rudy and I are coming for you. Grrr...


----------



## Kootenanny (Apr 23, 2010)

zaneluke said:


> _Australian Cattle Dog (aka red or blue heelers): herding breed, very trainable, high energy dogs, that are happy and playful. Reserved with strangers and aggressive if they feel threatened. From what I have read it also appears they are more comfortable with following and running alongside as opposed to taking off ahead like some other herding breeds. High stamina, coat that is good for nature. Really tuned to owner, can trust as good as any dog off leash. My concern with this breed is their socialization/aggressiveness when threatened. As I mentioned, I will be taking my dog to work everyday where he/she will be interacting with people. My readon this breed is that if I were to socialize him/her to lots of new people when young (rear the dog in the lab, etc.) this would not be a problem. Am I being naïve here - is this something that should be a larger concern for me? I see some people recommending a particular color? Why is this? I know wwith wheatens I vastly prefer the American compared to the Irish coat - not only is the coat more pleasant to touch and less susceptible tpo mating, but I have also generally found the American coated to have a more outgoing/friendly personality. Are there temperamental differences between reds and blues?_
> 
> I have two of these dogs. They are great dogs.BUT. They are not for the novice dog owner. They can be very aggressive towards other dogs and people. They are very protective of their owners. Depending on where you live they seem to pick up ticks pretty well. Every outing with my dogs ends with a good brushing and sometimes a bath. We just took them to the beach for a couple days. We set up a big canopy for them to stay out of the heat. On day one they were cool with just chilling out in the shade. Day two was different. We set up the canopy in the same spot,so the dogs assumed that it was their new home and growled at anyone coming within 20 feet of us. Smart dogs, just a little too smart.
> 
> On the plus side. They have energy, tons of it. I run both of my dogs 2-3 miles a day at a bout a 9 minute mile pace and they hold up pretty well. When the older one gets tired he just sits down. Kind of funny, unless you are miles away from home.


First some responses to the OP's questions:
Socialization/aggression--none of the 3 Heelers I've owned were aggressive, as in growling at or attacking other dogs or people--one was very much "in your face" and _assertive_, but not aggressive. And the one we have now, well, everyone who meets her loves her! Comments like "She's so adorable!" are common. She's actually skittish around other dogs, and seems afraid of them (she's a rescue), but she loves people. She is one of the sweetest dogs we've ever known (and cute, too). The assistant at the local "doggie day care" she goes to on occasion, has become so enamoured of her that she's looking for a Heeler pup of her own now.

There is no difference between the coat colours, red or blue--you'll often have pups of each colour in the same litter. The coat is thick and protective, but surprisingly soft to the touch.

I agee with zaneluke, though, about Heelers not being the best dogs for novice owners (although we were novice owners when we got our first Heeler--as a puppy:nono: ) But while they _can_ be aggressive, they are not necessarily so--see my paragraphs above, none of the 3 I've had were ever aggressive, and two were very friendly dogs (one, of course, still is). We seldom bathe or even brush our Heelers--unlike the Sheltie we had, which needed constant grooming, Heelers have very low maintenance coats.

And yes, they are smart, and have lots of energy--don't get one if you want a dog who just lays around on the couch all day. They are great Frisbee dogs!

A tired Heeler is a good Heeler...


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

wuzilla said:


> It was hinted at a few times, but I'll say it again - you can do all the research in the world for the perfect trail dog, but sometimes, you won't get what you were looking for.
> 
> Take Rudy for example:
> 
> ...


This is why you want to get a young (49 days old is ideal) puppy, YOU get to develop the dog's frame of reference to a large degree, whereas an older animal will have developed it's own world which may not coincide with yours. Mid litter (shy vs. bold) female is my personal preference.


----------



## zaneluke (Jun 8, 2010)

Kootenanny said:


> First some responses to the OP's questions:
> Socialization/aggression--none of the 3 Heelers I've owned were aggressive, as in growling at or attacking other dogs or people--one was very much "in your face" and _assertive_, but not aggressive. And the one we have now, well, everyone who meets her loves her! Comments like "She's so adorable!" are common. She's actually skittish around other dogs, and seems afraid of them (she's a rescue), but she loves people. She is one of the sweetest dogs we've ever known (and cute, too). The assistant at the local "doggie day care" she goes to on occasion, has become so enamoured of her that she's looking for a Heeler pup of her own now.
> 
> There is no difference between the coat colours, red or blue--you'll often have pups of each colour in the same litter. The coat is thick and protective, but surprisingly soft to the touch.
> ...


I will have to post pics of mine when I get home, they could be twins. My dogs behavior toward other jobs is strange. In a dog park unleashed they are fine. They run play get tired etc etc. As soon as I put the leash on in the park they get a little uppity. Weird?

Its like the leash is setting off the behavior. I tried the choke chain to calm them down. Does not work. They have to wear the prong collars for me to correct them or they border on the uncontrollable.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

bgraves28 said:


> I have a german shorthair pointer and the dog can flat out run. Took him to run along side on a horseback ride a few weeks ago...3 hours and still had energy to burn. He ran ahead, back to the horses, whatever we rode, he ran at least twice that. Make sure you take it easy with a pup and let it grow up a little before you do serious riding. GSPs have mounds of energy and love to be with the family.


So true. My German Shorthair, Dixie (as you might guess from my screen name) is almost 8 years old and still has more energy than any dog I have ever had or seen. I absolutely love it though.

These dogs are extremely smart too, and smart and energy equals trouble if you don't run them and give them puzzles to use their brains.

I don't trail ride with Dixie though because if she sees a small furry woodland creature she will catch it. Regardless of which way and how far it runs. She ran down the side of Beech Mountain after a rabbit once. Came back 15 minutes later panting and grinning. HAHA

Wife and I joke that a GSP will run a marathon with you and then go fetch your keys. Amazingly great dogs, but only in the right hands. Same to be said for all the hunting breeds (weims, vizlas, pointers, etc...)


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

bsieb said:


> 7 weeks old is ideal, the pup will form a strong bond quickly and make everything else so much easier and faster. The early bonding is crucial to gain the pup's devotion, which is what you want. Start running them at 10 weeks and work up to a few miles, then 5, then 10, etc. so that by six months they can go on regular rides. As they continue to bulk up until 2 or so they are putting on running muscle that won't be achievable if you wait til later. This applies to medium sized, light boned, herding dog mixes that are athletic by nature, not your grandma's rat terrier or your uncle's lab, although the principles are the same. I'm talking dogs that can do over 40 miles without hurting themselves.


I have to disagree big time here. Wife is a senior in vet school and has many friends that are practicing. This is way too young to be running them like this. Maybe start running them at 6 months or so. You're begging for bone and joint problems with this practice.


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

bsieb said:


> This is why you want to get a young (49 days old is ideal) puppy, YOU get to develop the dog's frame of reference to a large degree, whereas an older animal will have developed it's own world which may not coincide with yours. Mid litter (shy vs. bold) female is my personal preference.


I agree - but only if you already have experience raising a dog, or are willing to commit the time and energy to doing it right.

I think a lot of people see that badass dog running down the trail with a rider in tow and think, "I want one!" But just like the family that buys the cute Great Dane puppy and throw it out the window when it "gets too big" (yes, I saw this reason at a shelter once), everyone needs to think long and hard before they decide that dog ownership is for them.

A lot of posts really make it seem as easy as going to the puppy store and buying Brand-X breed. It's not - and if it were, animal shelters across the country wouldn't be as packed as they are now.


----------



## JNL (May 11, 2010)

WRRide said:


> Another vote for pit bulls!
> 
> We have a rescue pit who was completely out of control when we got him at 2 years old, with some training he is now the perfect trail partner for running or biking. Endless energy and will to please. We had limited pervious experience with dogs but read all we could and took the time train him. He is also great with other animals.


+1 If you give a pit love, they will give there life just to please you. Right now my Pit and my Dogo are my skateboarding dogs....they have special harnesses and pull me around on my skateboard.....best exercise ever (for the dogs). It takes about 2 miles to wear them out but keep in mind they have to pull my 230lb ass up and down some pretty steep hills.

I'd like to start my Pit trail running but right now its just too hot (Atlanta) for her to keep up with my mountain biking pace.


----------



## Kootenanny (Apr 23, 2010)

wuzilla said:


> A lot of posts really make it seem as easy as going to the puppy store and buying Brand-X breed. It's not - and if it were, animal shelters across the country wouldn't be as packed as they are now.


This is VERY true. Yes, some of us seem rather devoted to one breed or the other, but...keep in mind, anything you hear about any particular breed is only a generalization, and it only applies to potential capability. Each and every dog is an individual first, and a member of a "breed" second.

As for the advice about getting a puppy and training it up to be your ideal dog...this is much more difficult and time-consuming than it sounds, and you are never guaranteed results. The advantage of adopting an adult dog (from a shelter or rescue organization) is that you are pretty sure of what you're getting (although some personality traits won't become apparent until several weeks after the adoption). Plus, of course, there is that warm and fuzzy feeling you get from rescuing a dog from an uncertain future. Just be sure you can accept the responsibility that goes with it.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

slvrathlon said:


> Thanks and good catch, not many people do... ;-)


LOL, yeah. Lou dog. Good stuff.

This is really a great thread...I have been considering adding a dog to our family, as I have two boys who would love one.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

BTW, I feel obligated to post this GSP pic- it's *not* my dog, but the now (in)famous "Daniel Yankee Flier" from shorthairs.net.








This is what can happen when you take a heat seeking missile that can out-run your bike and leave it at home bored and unsupervised. Consider this scenario carefully when you say you want a 'trail dog'. Athletic, ambitious dogs can be a handful when not otherwise occupied, and need to be managed intelligently.

Fortunately the owner in this case didn't go postal on the dog, and just changed the housing situation to prevent this from happening again.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

pointerDixie214 said:


> I have to disagree big time here. Wife is a senior in vet school and has many friends that are practicing. This is way too young to be running them like this. Maybe start running them at 6 months or so. You're begging for bone and joint problems with this practice.


I'm sure your vet friends would concede that while this may not apply to all dogs, it certainly can apply to medium sized, light boned, herding dog types. My experience (45+ years working with dogs) also bears this out, I currently have an 11 year old border collie mix that regularly does 20 mile mtb rides. Other than a joint supplement (same here) in her food and a dog aspirin (etodolac for me) after long rides she is as spry as I am. Most vets have little experience with super athletic dogs, just as most MD's aren't sports doctors. Wild dogs run with the pack as soon as they are able. You work 10 wk old pups up gradually, as they can handle longer runs, nothing crazy. I've also trained labs that were working retrievers by six months. There are not a whole lot of generalities that apply to a specific dog, has been my experience.


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

+1 on the healers. They are great trail dogs. You may consider a healer/lab mix if it is going to be around children much.


----------



## CDS123 (Jul 9, 2009)

I've had a blue healer and a black lab. Both great dogs on the bike and in the Colorado snow. Both dogs can keep up for 2 hr rides or all day hikes, just be sure to pack some food and water for them. Both are easy to train, loyal, and both have alerted me when we had home intruders (friends or otherwise). 

Don't get to hung up on the breed, all dogs like to run, just figure out a fuel plan for them when you take them out and most will out last you if they're in shape. Obviously dogs with longer legs are faster, and don't have to work as hard for the distance covered. Any 40 to 70 lbs working or field dog would be a great biking dog.

When you start meeting some dogs in person, you'll end up clicking with a few of them, bring one of those dogs home. You'll find that you end up going home with the dog that picked you, not the other way around.

Be sure to build the dog's strength and endurance slowly, as joints and tendons that are damaged at a young age will cripple a dog later in life. My blue healer tosted both his ACL's by the time he was two, ran fine on it for a few years, then could bearly walk by 5. Culprit was overuse.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

FWIW dog mushers are usually harness breaking pups at 5-7 mos old, and with some care for their limited attention span and mental immaturity they're usually doing some pretty good runs their first season. These are dogs from a HUGE span of genetic roots, they don't typically seem to have a lot of joint problems, and they usually live a long time. 

There's something mushers are doing that's completely opposite of the normal 'wait until a year/18 mos' advice floating around out there, and the results are actually very good. My personal theory is that it's at least in part because sled dogs are fed a much better quality diet than average and also kept very lean. 

I get pet owners sometimes pitching me garbage for my 'skinny' dogs, but the vets and vet techs are always exclaiming about how good they look and are very vocal about keeping them right there. Of course they look just average to another musher, lol.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

thorkild said:


> If you work with others and you aren't experienced training dogs, do NOT get a Viszla. Like all pointing breeds, they have a ton of energy and are great for long runs with a bike. But, unless you really know what you are doing, you have to plan for at least 3-5 years before you will be able to get them to relax and sit still at work. For all the Viszla lovers out there, I am not saying that they are a bad breed. There are a lot of great things about them, its just that there are certain breeds that are very difficult to train for relatively new dog owners. Viszla's are one of them. Don't ask the people that own Viszla's, ask their friends.
> 
> As an alternative, I would recommend either a german shorthair, an english pointer, or a border collie.


I'll say it. Viszla's are the only dog that has bitten me when I'm riding by on the trails and this has happened with more than one unless all 3 times it was the same one! I'm sure your Viszlas are chill though


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

verslowrdr said:


> FWIW dog mushers are usually harness breaking pups at 5-7 mos old, and with some care for their limited attention span and mental immaturity they're usually doing some pretty good runs their first season. These are dogs from a HUGE span of genetic roots, they don't typically seem to have a lot of joint problems, and they usually live a long time.
> 
> There's something mushers are doing that's completely opposite of the normal 'wait until a year/18 mos' advice floating around out there, and the results are actually very good. My personal theory is that it's at least in part because sled dogs are fed a much better quality diet than average and also kept very lean.
> 
> I get pet owners sometimes pitching me garbage for my 'skinny' dogs, but the vets and vet techs are always exclaiming about how good they look and are very vocal about keeping them right there. Of course they look just average to another musher, lol.


My experience has been that if a dog gets heavy, that is when the joint problems start showing up, so I totally agree with keeping them light. Those sled dogs aren't just running at 6 months, they are pulling weight, just to be clear and emphasize your point. You also make an excellent point about a high quality diet, I have observed the effect of feeding a lower quality food for even a week. High performing dogs are not just born that way, as are not high performing bikers. I see itty bitty kidlets on wee bikes, in the human realm, long before their skeletons are fully developed. They are the ones who become the good riders.


----------



## CDS123 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just to clarify, I've had great success the blue healer and the American Lab (tall and lanky) as apposed to the English (short and a bit more portly). The long legs of the American are what sold me on her for a trail dog. Tons of energy in that American lab as well, but the healers energy was limitless.

While the previous two posters have had excellent success training high performance dogs for strength and endurance, they also likely have excellent training experience, time, land to run their dogs, and motivation to build up a dog to its full potentional. I would not recommend following this plan for maximum strength for a first time dog trainer witha house pet that you take biking with you; you will likely end up over stressing the dogs joints and seeing the repercussions down the road. Talk to your vet and get some recommendations for exercise intervals and intensity that is age appropriate. Play will likey be all the dog needs for quite a while.

A high protein diet with limited corn meal is also highly recomended.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

*Well...*

my next dog will be a long haired Dachshound. I'll get her up to 7 miles on singletrack so she will be healthy and strong. That's prolly all I will be able to do myself in a few years*. I will have a good breeder** located by then, get my pick of the right litter, raise it to be gentle and sociable, and take it with me when I'm on the road visiting the national parks after the school children are gone in the fall. :smilewinkgrin:

*NOT
**I will be grateful for any referrals.


----------



## sdf1968 (Mar 7, 2007)

Too bad you won't be able to take the dog into the nationl parks with you...


----------



## CDS123 (Jul 9, 2009)

Those Dachshounds are preaty tough. Probalby could have your kid ride them around like a poney, or they could pull you home if you mistakenly take a wrong turn and your ride goes 7.1 miles.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

bsieb said:


> I'm sure your vet friends would concede that while this may not apply to all dogs, it certainly can apply to medium sized, light boned, herding dog types. My experience (45+ years working with dogs) also bears this out, I currently have an 11 year old border collie mix that regularly does 20 mile mtb rides. Other than a joint supplement (same here) in her food and a dog aspirin (etodolac for me) after long rides she is as spry as I am. Most vets have little experience with super athletic dogs, just as most MD's aren't sports doctors. Wild dogs run with the pack as soon as they are able. You work 10 wk old pups up gradually, as they can handle longer runs, nothing crazy. I've also trained labs that were working retrievers by six months. There are not a whole lot of generalities that apply to a specific dog, has been my experience.


Fair enough.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

sdf1968 said:


> Too bad you won't be able to take the dog into the nationl parks with you...


You mean I work my whole life and then when I get to retire and travel around they won't let my dog in? I have a friend who trains "assistant" dogs, I'll get one of those certificates.


----------



## knobbyknees (Dec 30, 2004)

*German Shorthaired Pointer*



thorkild said:


> If you work with others and you aren't experienced training dogs, do NOT get a Viszla. Like all pointing breeds, they have a ton of energy and are great for long runs with a bike. But, unless you really know what you are doing, you have to plan for at least 3-5 years before you will be able to get them to relax and sit still at work. For all the Viszla lovers out there, I am not saying that they are a bad breed. There are a lot of great things about them, its just that there are certain breeds that are very difficult to train for relatively new dog owners. Viszla's are one of them. Don't ask the people that own Viszla's, ask their friends.
> 
> As an alternative, I would recommend either a german shorthair, an english pointer, or a border collie.


I have a GSP. High energy, fast runner, short hair, easily cooled in summer, tolerant of cool and wet in winter, super smart. A bit quirky. This one (traildog 2.0 for me) was harder to train and more strong willed than my last GSP (traildog 1.0).

With daily exercise, GSP's have an "off" switch. Ours works with us (in a bike shop), and spends most of the day sleeping.

All dogs are individuals, no matter the breed. If you go with a pointer (GSP, Vizla, Weimaraner, etc), look for one that is more on the submissive side rather than totally on the muscle and alpha. The smart ones can be smarter than you. And if that is the case, you'll need training to train your dog.

Patty


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

knobbyknees said:


> ...With daily exercise, GSP's have an "off" switch. Ours works with us (in a bike shop), and spends most of the day sleeping...


As always, your mileage may vary. The picture below was taken the day after I got turned around on a skijoring run and we ended up doing 20+ VERY tough miles involving more elevation change than I want to remember. I honestly figured the dogs would be tired the next day (my foot cramped up so bad when I got out of the truck back @ home that I almost fell down). This is Mr.Dimwit <24 hours later just playing around in the living room... get a spatula, we'll need to peel him off the ceiling again, lol...









Note that this GSP is probably an extreme case- a VERY active breed, the dog comes from field trial lines, and dangling out there on the bell curve of 'normal' even then. I'm laying this out there though because the most common reason GSPs end up in trouble is because of either their energy, their prey drive, or a combination of both. I LOVE these dogs, but they're a serious commitment.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> I don't know of any dogs that can ride bicycles. Good luck.


hahaha


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

verslowrdr said:


> I'm laying this out there though because the most common reason GSPs end up in trouble is because of either their energy, their prey drive, or a combination of both. I LOVE these dogs, but they're a serious commitment.


Very good point. That's how we got ours. Rescued her at 9 months old because the people that got her said she was too difficult.

Worked out great for Dixie and us though! :thumbsup:


----------



## zaneluke (Jun 8, 2010)

Pics of my dogs. One red and one blue.


----------



## Delay1234 (Sep 10, 2008)

My wife and I are getting a dog soon and are super excited. When I mentioned taking the dog on rides to our family friend who is a dog trainer he said that he doesn't recommend it. He mentioned that long rides with the dogs can harm them in the long run (i.e. hip/knee problems). The dogs just want to go and go, they aim to please and wont stop even if it hurts which is where the damage to their joints comes in. Obviously in moderation the dogs would be fine but it makes sense that the long and hard rides (that's what she said) could cause future health problems. Just a thought.


----------



## hotsaucedave (Apr 30, 2013)

*vizsla*



thorkild said:


> If you work with others and you aren't experienced training dogs, do NOT get a Viszla. Like all pointing breeds, they have a ton of energy and are great for long runs with a bike. But, unless you really know what you are doing, you have to plan for at least 3-5 years before you will be able to get them to relax and sit still at work. For all the Viszla lovers out there, I am not saying that they are a bad breed. There are a lot of great things about them, its just that there are certain breeds that are very difficult to train for relatively new dog owners. Viszla's are one of them. Don't ask the people that own Viszla's, ask their friends.
> 
> As an alternative, I would recommend either a german shorthair, an english pointer, or a border collie.


I don't think vizslas are hard at all. As long as all around you are the alpha it shouldn't be an issue. By my third ride I didn't have to call him at all. Just make sure you constantly call for the first couple of rides and give lots of praise. They do have sensitive pads though so be sure to watch even if riding on hard packed dirt. They are great for long distances.


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

My lab (hunting partner) goes everywhere with me...I got her at 3 months old and have spent a total of 10 days away from her since then, she is 1.5 now. She keeps up just fine and loves to go out and ride


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Delay1234 said:


> My wife and I are getting a dog soon and are super excited. When I mentioned taking the dog on rides to our family friend who is a dog trainer he said that he doesn't recommend it. He mentioned that long rides with the dogs can harm them in the long run (i.e. hip/knee problems). The dogs just want to go and go, they aim to please and wont stop even if it hurts which is where the damage to their joints comes in. Obviously in moderation the dogs would be fine but it makes sense that the long and hard rides (that's what she said) could cause future health problems. Just a thought.


I would take that advice with a grain of salt. If you get a light midsize dog it won't have any trouble keeping up with you. The hip/knee problems are more of a concern for large heavy dogs. I would start them as soon as they know their name, about ten weeks. Start short but get them tired. Then gradually build up distance until 6 months or so. Wild dogs run with the pack almost immediately, that's how they get strong. Feed them good food and a daily vitamin and joint supplement. It is entirely possible to have a dog that can do 40+ mile singletrack rides and have a healthy thirteen year biking career. Herding blood is good, they are good runners and stick close.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Vitamin and joint supplement is a bad idea on a young dog. All of their nutrition should come from a good dry food. Wet is a supplement and worse for their teeth, but that is another thread.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Get thread!, Ive been searching out a Border Collie for some time but just have not been able to commit...yet.

Are ticks a big issue on trial dogs in summer time?


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

_Alberto_ said:


> Vitamin and joint supplement is a bad idea on a young dog. All of their nutrition should come from a good dry food. Wet is a supplement and worse for their teeth, but that is another thread.[/QUOT
> 
> Who told you this? I use dry supplement, btw. There is no dry dog food that is complete nutrition.


----------



## koudja (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll +1 for GSPs.

As has already been mentioned, they can be a difficult breed if the owner is not prepared to be disciplined, and get the dog a healthy amount of exercise. I have a boy and a girl and from my collective friends as well as my experience, the girls are usually easier.

Read some books, learn how to train and work with your dog. The only thing I ask of my dogs is that they come when I call them, and sit on command. Also, a remote collar is your friend.

I also crate trained them. I think this is one thing that makes a big difference. People complain about it being too small for them to spend time in. I disagree. They're not going to get anymore exercise being free to roam the house, and keeping them in a crate keeps them safe from eating something that is going to harm them or from destroying your furniture and home.

I trained mine with the crate for the first two years, now that they're older (5 and 7) they are free to roam the house. They prefer to spend their time in the crate when I'm at work. I have two crates, but they always sleep in the same one together. Door is always open.

They're really a fantastic breed. They're incredibly intelligent and love to be a part of the family. They have a personality, they're not your just 'wag and slobber' breed. A well trained GSP is a true joy to own.

Here's the boy from a ride yesterday. The girl was too busy to be bothered for a photo.


----------



## knobbyknees (Dec 30, 2004)

+2 for the GSP. I've had two, both great trail dogs although my first, Heidi was a beta and just 100% joy and obedience. She was running along on 13 mile rides, 2300' of climbing, at the age of 12. Lived 17 years. Reba, traildog2.0, is more alpha and a bit too independent. But at 8 years she is still strong and healthy. Here she is during and after today's 9 mile ride in the desert.
Patty


----------



## knobbyknees (Dec 30, 2004)

After.


----------



## koudja (Feb 25, 2007)

knobbyknees said:


> After.


I like her coat!


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'd say the English Bull Terrier has good cardio


----------



## Camaleon (May 10, 2006)

*Ridgeback*

Great tread. :thumbsup:
I like big dogs that can be use as guard dogs and have had Boxer, Pit bull, Akita, Doberman and Rottweiler so I like to believe that I have experience training big dogs.
I never really took any of them on long bike rides if anything on leisure rides more for their enjoyment and some exercise that as company on my MTB rides. 
Now I have been considering getting a new "Family, Guard, Riding Partner" Dog. 
I also have to mention that I live in Las Vegas so riding 3-4 hrs. on 110+ F degrees in the summer is inevitable whether you ride at 4:00 AM or 11:00 PM. Not that I will push anyone other than myself on rides like that but if the dog want to go I will take him with the obvious caution to make sure it will be OK for shorter rides once in a while instead of keeping him indoors with no exercise all summer long.
The smartest of all my dogs was the Pit-bull followed by the Doberman so I was inclined to get another Doberman because of how smart they are, they are bigger than Pit-bulls (better runners) they don't shred and they are definitely great guard dogs if anything by their looks alone. 
I had a desire for a German Shepard because they have a reputation to be even smarter and I have never had one but the long hair and hip dysplasia problems had me on the fence about them.
Now come to find out our society is so retarded that even for Insurance purposes all of the breads I mentioned with the exception of the boxer are consider vicious dogs ut: So just for that alone you have to pay an extra premium on your home insurance if you happen to own one of those breeds.
So doing some research on big, brave, athletic dogs I read about the ridgeback as being a bread that was used to hunt Lions in Africa, therefore is a brave dog that can run forever in extreme hot temperatures needs little to none grooming is capable of great endurance with a fair (good) amount of speed. 
They have an even, dignified temperament, the Ridgeback is devoted and affectionate to his master, reserved with strangers.
Which sound like exactly what I been looking for and without being consider a "VICIOUS" dog.
So if you have one or have been on rides with someone that brought one along can you please elaborate.
I think I can't do better with any other breed I will also appreciate suggestions on where to get one in or close to Las Vegas. 
What about a Greyhound?
Happy Trails


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

bsdc said:


> Pointer. Hungarian, English, German, Portugese, French. I've got a French and an English pointer. They are excellent trail dogs.


this. I have a German Shorthaired Pointer.. She's a trail junkie.



koudja said:


> I'll +1 for GSPs.
> 
> As has already been mentioned, they can be a difficult breed if the owner is not prepared to be disciplined, and get the dog a healthy amount of exercise. I have a boy and a girl and from my collective friends as well as my experience, the girls are usually easier.
> 
> ...


So, you have basically summed up my exact situation. Except I have one GSP, she is 5 years old. I would love to get her a friend.. but this is the typical post trail Daphne...


----------



## koudja (Feb 25, 2007)

eplanajr said:


> . . . trail junkie.


That's spot on.

I was nervous at first about getting a second dog, albeit a second dog with high energy. The boy was found out in no-man's land in rough shape by a friend, who wasn't in a situation where she could keep him (she looked for the owners for over a month). I offered to take care of him and get him back to full health with the intent of just being a foster. The minute I brought him home I realized he would be a permanent member of the family.

When we walked in the door he behaved like he already lived there. No problems with food, or toys, etc. They play constantly and are practically joined at the hip. I do like having a second dog, and the girl really seems to enjoy him, and vice versa. I'm glad I didn't have the problems with food aggression (the girl is also a rescue) or dominance that I was worried about.

I also have friends with Viszlas, english pointers, weimaraners, etc. They're also great trail dogs. I'm just partial to GSPs after raising two.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Camaleon said:


> ridgeback as being a bread that was used to hunt Lions in Africa, therefore is a brave dog that can run forever in extreme hot temperatures needs little to none grooming is capable of great endurance with a fair (good) amount of speed.
> They have an even, dignified temperament, the Ridgeback is devoted and affectionate to his master, reserved with strangers.
> ...
> ...
> What about a Greyhound?


Many ridgebacks have a tendency to get bored. When they get bored, they find something to amuse themselves. It can happen that the owner (or others) don't like the ideas that a ridgeback comes up with.
Some ridgebacks that I've met also go for lion hunting tricks: tease someone (another dog maybe) with mock attacks, until the white hunter can come and finish the prey. I've broken up such an incident when a ridgeback broke his collar and the owner had her hands full controlling her other ridgeback. No blood was spilled but the victim dog was pretty shaken, and a few tufts of fur lighter.

Greyhounds are sprinters. They also have strong hunting instincts. Got any rabbits or other furballs in your area?


----------



## adjunkie (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a 100 pound doberman who goes on all my non-lift assisted bike rides. Really awesome dog. Actually, in all likelihood, the best dog ever to exist. 

He listens. He knows what to do. He loves to run. 

Basically, riding with him is just like riding with another dude on a bike.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My best trail dog ever was Chloe, a pointer-boxer mix. She was about 40 pounds all muscle and FAST. 
Now, I have Mason, some sort of border collie. He has a very strong herding instinct so he tries to control the ride to the point that he becomes an annoyance. He's improving. I keep working with him.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

nmtim said:


> Do some research on Vizslas. Mine make excellent trail dogs. Their negatives will work perfectly with your work situation... they hate to be left alone.


Beautiful dogs. On Dogs 101 the Vizsla was highly rated for accompanying bikers and runners due to their high energy levers and athletic prowess.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Greyhounds are not a good choice.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

I didn't read all 7 pages...I'm sure its been said but I can't pass up a chance to suggest adopting a shelter dog. that is all. carry on.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

RTM said:


> I didn't read all 7 pages...I'm sure its been said but I can't pass up a chance to suggest adopting a shelter dog. that is all. carry on.


Totally agree. Shelter dogs need love too and make great trail companions


----------



## Storms85 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have two boxers, and I would never consider taking them on a trail with me. They're smart, they know their commands, they have a ton of energy, but they can be REALLY stubborn at times. 
I know any dog can be trained, but boxers seem like they would be a difficult breed to fully train to be offleash and stay nearby for an entire bike ride. They also don't tolerate the heat that well.
And I definitely agree about getting a shelter dog!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

sgtjim57 said:


> Totally agree. Shelter dogs need love too and make great trail companions


Me too. Chloe and Mason were both shelter dogs. 
Chloe was 6 months old when we got her and knew we did her a solid. She was eternally grateful. Mason was only six weeks old when we got him. He's a spoiled brat.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

My Vizsla and GSP! My Vizsla is probably one of the fastest most agile dogs I have ever seen.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

It's OK...I keep my little scardy-cats indoors mostly.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Australian Cattle Dog(red/blue heeler) for me!
Smartest dog I've been around!


----------



## ScubaM (Apr 25, 2012)

ImaFred said:


> Australian Cattle Dog(red/blue heeler) for me!
> Smartest dog I've been around!


Is that the same as an Australian Sheppard? Just got a puppy 10 days ago and she's already figured out a few different ways to escape from her pen.


----------



## 29ger (Jan 1, 2011)

My rescue dog is half black lab, and half smooth collie. He is a trail junkie too, and has half a herding instinct, which works great. And has those massive lab paws for swimming. Goes 10-12 miles no problems, and gets along with every other dog he has ever met, unless that dog is super aggressive towards him, and then he just ignores them. He has had 3-4 foster brothers (all GSPs), but I never tried them on the trail due to previous pointer experience, where every squirrel/rabbit/bird would be a wild goose chase. 

Overall, I'd say any breed of dog can have good or bad dogs for the trail, it depends a lot on the individual dog. So rescue a mixed breed that has some sporting, and some herding, and your chances are as good as any.


----------



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

My border collie is the best ski/bike/trail run partner that I have ever had. This girl doesn't quit! She loves having a job and that bike is her pride and joy. She's also wicked smart and focused. As long as she's working, nothing else in the world matters. She likes people and is polite, but she only shows affection to a select few people that she really trusts.

This might be a negative to some people, but I view it as a positive. Protective, trustworthy, hard working, and excited about anything that involves trails and tires...I couldn't ask for anything more.

The dog that you choose, above everything else, needs to be one that connects with you and that you want to share your time and affection with. I can't imagine riding without her - I honestly don't think it would be nearly as much fun. I don't have many pictures of her riding quite yet, but here she is getting ready for a spring ski descent.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

30 to 50 pound high status female mutt. A "sharp eared black mouthed cur dog". Something that is closer to the small east asian wolf our dogs came from. Like Sadie the dog in my profile picture (at 16 years old). Get the one that holds her tail up and doesn't take sh*t from anything smaller than an alpha female Shepard! Just don't try to pass her - you just ain't fast enough!


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

snowgypsy said:


> My border collie is the best ski/bike/trail run partner that I have ever had. This girl doesn't quit! She loves having a job and that bike is her pride and joy. She's also wicked smart and focused. As long as she's working, nothing else in the world matters. She likes people and is polite, but she only shows affection to a select few people that she really trusts.
> 
> This might be a negative to some people, but I view it as a positive. Protective, trustworthy, hard working, and excited about anything that involves trails and tires...I couldn't ask for anything more.
> 
> ...


that exactly what i would have said about my border collie Balfa...except he's a male...


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

snowgypsy said:


> My border collie is the best ski/bike/trail run partner that I have ever had. This girl doesn't quit! She loves having a job and that bike is her pride and joy. She's also wicked smart and focused. As long as she's working, nothing else in the world matters. She likes people and is polite, but she only shows affection to a select few people that she really trusts.
> 
> This might be a negative to some people, but I view it as a positive. Protective, trustworthy, hard working, and excited about anything that involves trails and tires...I couldn't ask for anything more.
> 
> ...


Border Collies are ideal bike dogs, (medium sized, light boned, herding dog blood) and they can go the distance because they were bred to run all day long. I also like trail dogs that are polite but business like and seamless with the ride. BC mixes are good too if they have the BC body type, and are maybe a little more laid back.


----------



## matmattmatthew (Feb 17, 2007)

Another vote for a Heeler, mine is a year old and she's up to 12-15 mile rides no problem. I started with trail runs when she was 5-6 months old, we got up to 15 mile runs then I started to ride around my local park with her for a couple miles to make sure she wouldn't run in front of the bike.

Roo:









A little video from her first XC ride


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

...


----------



## luv2mtb.com (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a yellow lab, been trail hiking with him since a very young age, this was his first trail ride last year

Kiiro First Trail Ride - YouTube


----------



## luv2mtb.com (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a yellow lab, been trail hiking with him since a very young age, this was his first trail ride last year

Kiiro First Trail Ride - YouTube


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

GSP Guaranteed to keep you in shape.


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

*Rhodesian Ridgeback FTW*

Ridgebacks are a strong, hardy breed that are capable of running ALL day long. Their bone structure is large, dense and strong. Paws are oversized, with thick, tough pads for extended running off road. They are intelligent, but training takes a lot of patience.
Here is our year old Ridgeback Zuri. African names are tradiational for Ridges. Zuri is Swahili for beautiful.

Picking out our puppy at the breeder.








Resting after the stressful car ride home from the breeder.








Zuri quickly developed a drinking problem. OK, not really, but water bottles and solo cups are cheap toys that keep her amused for hours.








She is now a 70lb lap dog.








Out running with my wife at a local trail








No mtn biking yet. I have taken her out on the local rail-trail on my SS a few times. She easy outpaces me on the SS.
Ridgebacks are stubborn animals. They have a tendecy to do what they want to do, before doing what they are commanded. Its not a matter of stupidity. They are very intelligent and learn new commands very quickly. During training, our dog trainer routinely used Zuri to demonstrate new commands to the class, simply because she would learn the command after only a couple tries.
As our breeder put it, "Call a German Shepard, and it will come right away. Call a Ridgeback, and they are going to go check out a butterfly and a daisy before running to you."


----------



## curly1 (Aug 23, 2012)

I've had several breeds of dogs, two years ago we got our first BOXER; if this dog I have is a fair reprensentaion of the boxer breed then I am VERY VERY impressed with them. I had always been told how smart they were, its true. He's also the most loving and trainable dog I have had. No drooling at all, never seen one do that. 

Someone mentioned a DOBERMAN; my parents use to breed dobermans, I love them, the one down side is people are very scared of the way they look, this could be a problem out on the trails.


----------



## randomroot (Jul 18, 2011)

so i read through this thread recently, lots of awesome doggies here!
Looking at getting a dog soon but cant be sure what breed to look for although i will be getting a mutt/rescue dog.
Only problem is i cant get a large dog, 25 pounds or less...leaning towards Jack russel mix...


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

I posted this on another thread but we have not tried it yet. Huskies and Malamutes are for sure not off leash dogs though. I did not read all of the pages so forgive if someone else has posted about this.
http://forums.mtbr.com/tandem-mountain-bikes/bikejoring-894575.html


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have seen a guy with a Husky off leash and riding on a local trail. I am also a Husky owner and mine would be "dog gone" if she was off leash. Especially if she saw any wildlife to chase.


----------



## msrothwe (Aug 1, 2007)

randomroot said:


> so i read through this thread recently, lots of awesome doggies here!
> Looking at getting a dog soon but cant be sure what breed to look for although i will be getting a mutt/rescue dog.
> Only problem is i cant get a large dog, 25 pounds or less...leaning towards Jack russel mix...


Jack Russells are awesome, my girlfriend has a jack russell mix. We're not sure what the other dog is, but she basically looks like a slightly larger jack russell (~22 lbs) with longer, softer fur. Maybe a beagle? Maybe a Blue Heeler? We're not sure.

Jack Russells have similar issues to the other dogs mentioned in this thread--they have a ton of energy and need to have it bled off otherwise they'll be destructive. They're also really smart and really stubborn, which can make them difficult to train.


----------



## biketourings (Aug 21, 2013)

Catahoula, wonderful breed I have lived with dogs all my life and he's the best. Catahoula's need to run a couple hours a day so having a big yard and plenty of exercise is important. He weighs just under sixty pounds and is a joy to ride with.
Bike Tourings Shop Mascot - Bike Tourings


----------



## biketourings (Aug 21, 2013)

*Catahoula*


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

*juno can hip a berm*


----------



## SmittyPDX (Oct 25, 2011)

My Vizsla is insanely athletic, agile, and in love with running trails. Even after 4 hours when I stop for a break he'll start to bark at me if I take too much time before getting back after it.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

My vote is one from the shelter that really needs a home. I've got three that I rescued from the shelter... One literally hours from being put down. Two of them are full blooded labs with papers. The other a lab/pit mix. All great dogs.


----------



## simen (Oct 21, 2004)

GSP and Weimaraner are great. Fast and agile.


----------



## trailrider24 (Dec 14, 2012)

A Border Collie could be a nice trail mate.

Here's one in a recent video:

Impossible To Keep Up with the World's Fastest Trail Dog - iceman2058 - Mountain Biking Videos - Vital MTB


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

I have a ridgeback/boxer mix we rescued at age 6 months. Haven't taken her riding but we hike a lot and have run some. She's about 14 months now and is 65lbs.

I would say that this mix may not be a good breed for a first time dog owner. She's really high energy, and can be stubborn. I've had to work pretty diligently to get her to where she is as far as obedience and manners.

For someone willing to invest the time and energy though, they're an amazingly athletic breed that can go all day long...

And although I'm not sure sasha is an african name in keeping with the ridgeback tradition, but I'm pretty sure it means freakin insane in some language...


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

sgtjim57 said:


> I have seen a guy with a Husky off leash and riding on a local trail. I am also a Husky owner and mine would be "dog gone" if she was off leash. Especially if she saw any wildlife to chase.


I ride with my Siberian Husky all the time. I started him of with a real pulling harness and clipped him to my bike with a short leash and a length of bungy cord. Yes in the beginning he would have been to the next county. Now he understands what its all about and he love to run obviously.

I rarely even put the harness on him any more, and he sticks with me. I have had him follow faster riders or riders than took a different route before. Always caught up with him. Lately he might follow a bit or even run up the trail but he has gotten so he turns back to make sure where I am.

The more I run him the better he behaves and sticks around. I have had him go after what I assume was a deer. He ran up a mountain and into the trees I couldn't see what happened I heard a lot of barking and some loud knocking noises. I started to run up the mountain to find him, and about half way up I heard him yelp. As I continued to run up he came blazing past me with his tali tucked. I couldn't find anything wrong with him but I can assume he got the crap kicked out of him. He hasn't chased after anything larger than a squirrel since then and even those I can call him out of it.

He is a machine, he will do 20+ miles and barely be phased. He will chill for an hour or two then he is ready to go again. Especially in weather below 40 and colder. His metabolism changes and he can go forever. Above 60 I have to limit his runs to 15 or less. So this is his time of the year.

I feel you though, huskies can be stubborn and single minded. A husky is going to do what a husky is going to do.











IMG_1056 by mcwoodley, on Flickr


----------



## SingleSpeedScott (Aug 16, 2005)

Best dog for trail riding I have ever had was a ridgeback x greyhound. That dog could run all day even in the summer.

My blue cattledog is not much chop. He gets knocked up to quickly. They bred more for being steady working dogs that fire when needed. Cattledogs are not like collies and kelpies that are constantly on the move.


----------



## beecrazy (Jun 20, 2011)

Dumb question.... do you stop to give the dog water and if so how often????

Would like to take my dog out on the trails, she is a 6 month old Golden Retriever mixed with a Border Collie and Australian Shepard etc... We took our first bike ride just a few minutes ago in my neighborhood and she loved it!!!! Was only about 1.5 miles but she got up to 17 MPH but liked to go around 13 for the most part. She was just too happy to get out and run with all the cold and snow we have had.

Put a smile on my face, and the dogs too!


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

As for water live in Asheville, NC so we are fairly temperate with lots of creeks, trickles, puddles. So my dog stops as he wants to. In cold weather he will go 10+ miles with out stopping or wanting anything. Different breeds are well differnt. I would say stop often and offer them water until you have a good feeling of what they need and want. You can get a collapsible water bowl for next to nothing at your pet store or online. I usually carry it just in case, or if I take routes where I know there is little water for him to self moderate. Just be smart and in tune to you dogs needs. If he looks hot and tired you probably need to stop and offer your friend some water.


----------



## 29ger (Jan 1, 2011)

Train your dog to drink out of a water bottle, and it will be less hassle than a bowl or such. It took a little doing, but he caught on to drinking from a bottle with some coaxing. Now he loves it. Mine will stop drinking when he's had enough, so he will tell you when he's done. Don't know if they all do that.


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

I have just ordered a couple of these. They fit into a water bottle holder on the bike and has tray for dog to drink out of attached to it. I saw a video of it somewhere but cannot locate. I will refill from my camelback when needed.

Gulpy Pet Water Dispenser Portable Dog Water Bowl | Dog Travel Water Bottle


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

the videos are on website but not the one I originally saw. I ordered the stainless steel model.


----------



## beecrazy (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info

Looking forward to warm weather and getting the dog out on the trails (and myself).

I like that water dispenser, simple and good idea.

Happy Trails


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

My black lab is an amazing trail dog. Going to get him into some snake classes this year.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Island20v said:


> My black lab is an amazing trail dog. Going to get him into some snake classes this year.


How did you get started riding with him? I have a chocolate lab and I'd love to get into riding with her but I don't know how to start. Once she learned I'm sure she'd be fine but how'd you keep him from running off chasing squirrels/people/other dogs/etc. Pretty well trained to begin with? I feel like she'd get excited and then all bets are off... unfortunately.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

First figure out your dog's strongest motivator, treat, ball, praise, etc. then start with on leash work, heel, stay, move right, and move faster should be enough to get you going. Once you're good off the leash with those you're on your way. Once your dog figures out that when someone's coming that you will ask for them to move right, then when he suddenly moves right without you asking, he's letting you know someone's coming.
Don't hurt your dog. Even though he/she may or may seem to love it, just like people they have to build up condition for longer rides. Also learn what overheating and dehydration looks like with your breed.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Theres only one dog in this world that counts, and thats a staffy (staffordshire bull terrier), theres not a box it doesnt tick and they have a heart as big as an elephant.
Not to mention the most popular dog in Oz according to official numbers.
LONG LIVE THE STAFFY.....


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Agreed Tone's, Had a Staffy that was the best, such love and fearlessness. No other breed can compare in that regard, but just not a good choice for a trail dog if you wanna see them live a long and healthy life.


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

7daysaweek said:


> How did you get started riding with him? I have a chocolate lab and I'd love to get into riding with her but I don't know how to start. Once she learned I'm sure she'd be fine but how'd you keep him from running off chasing squirrels/people/other dogs/etc. Pretty well trained to begin with? I feel like she'd get excited and then all bets are off... unfortunately.


We started with some leash training in the neighborhood. Then did some short trails behind the house on leash. We then moved onto hiking off leash and after he would stay close, we did off leash bike rides in the neighborhood followed by trails. Took 3-4 weeks to get it down.


----------



## alexk243 (Oct 9, 2006)

Looking for a dog that can bike with me, only made it to page 3 of this post so far, but has anyone ever tried dobermans? Someone suggested it to me due to their obedience and athleticism.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Dobermanns need to be trained well. Any experience in training dogs? Also, they have an "image" that may upset people who you meet. I've heard that Dobermanns often show more enthusiasm than intelligence.


----------



## alexk243 (Oct 9, 2006)

perttime said:


> Dobermanns need to be trained well. Any experience in training dogs? Also, they have an "image" that may upset people who you meet. I've heard that Dobermanns often show more enthusiasm than intelligence.


Weird, I heard the opposite... top 5 for intelligence and real easy to train... Ill read up on it some more. Has anyone tried riding with one before?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

alexk243 said:


> Weird, I heard the opposite... top 5 for intelligence and real easy to train... Ill read up on it some more. Has anyone tried riding with one before?


The BEST dog I've ever known or owned was half Doberman half Border Collie. He was extremely intelligent and loyal. Never leaving my side more than 100' at a time off leash. While riding he took to it without any training. He would stay on trail at all times. If he was in front of me fine, it was always at 20'. If I wanted to pass I would say "watch out buddy" and he would move to the right and I would always pass on the left. If I wanted him up front again I would move to the right and he would pass. Any oncoming trail users loved him and he loved them. Any on leash dogs yanking their owners trying to get to him he would ignore and trot on past. Yes he really was the perfect trail dog and half Doberman. I think that half gave him the traits to stay near me at all times. Unfortunately he passed away in late April at age 15 years 4 months. He last went with me riding at age 13 and still loved it.

He's 10 years old in this photo and he just ran 3 miles. A short break and he was whining to get me moving again.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I like mutts.


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

Took one of my Aussies (two years old) on his very first trail ride two days ago, he loved it. I wish I had his stamina and athletic abilities. That dog is amazing.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Yesterday (typically) my 15 mo ~BC did a 2 mile dog ride, a 12 mile bike ride, then ran with the jeep for 2 hours in the evening, and wasn't particularly tired. Like you said, amazing athletic abilities. Considering letting her come along on 1-3 day bikepacking trips, I honestly believe she can go farther than I can, even on two track with some gravel thrown in.


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

alexk243 said:


> Looking for a dog that can bike with me, only made it to page 3 of this post so far, but has anyone ever tried dobermans? Someone suggested it to me due to their obedience and athleticism.


I think Dobie's would be fine trail dogs. But they are kind of big and dark colored dogs get hot faster.
They might intimidate some people off leash as well.

I love my V.


----------



## SuperbMan (Dec 17, 2004)

Standard poodle....you can thank me later.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

If you stay under 40 lbs. you will have a dog that will have a longer running life than a heavier dog. My previous ~BC had a 13 year trail career and could still easily do 10 miles at 13, not as fast, but still loved to run. Keep 'em thin... start 'em young. :thumbsup:


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice V LowPressure, I love riding with ours, I may be biased but I couldn't think of a better riding companion!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I ride with a doberman a lot, she is really fast, doesn't stick close at all, and is only five and needing bone surgery. DJ has it backwards in my opinion, those are BC traits not doberman traits. I really like the doberman though, she is quite sweet, and can run forever.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

My Vizsla has been a great trail dog. Rides under 15 miles I love taking him because I can pack enough water for the both of us. I have mine trained to always be behind my rear wheel.

Here are some videos of a guy with his vizsla that have been pretty popular.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

I suggest a chihuahua. If you are like me you can ride faster and further than any dog breed on the planet. So you will end up carrying the dog most of the ride. Lighter would be better than heavy. Larger breeds do not live as long as smaller breeds. At some point (8 years or so depending on health) the dog will be showing its age and cannot keep up with you even on short slow rides. Will you leave it home?
Do you travel? Many places do not allow dogs. Who will take care of it while you are gone? What about multi-day bikepacking? That requires a whole new set of logistics with a dog, as well as a high degree of canine fitness.

People see ads on tv and utube videos of a happy dog trotting alongside its owner in an outdoor setting, and think it looks wonderful. The reality is different. A dog is a responsibility like any other family member. Having a dog just to ride with is like getting married just for sex, or having children just to show off to friends. Not a good basis for a relationship and is unfair to the dog. Get a dog because you want to add him to your family 24/7, not solely as a riding partner.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

^^^
lol
I dont think anyone is looking to get a dog _solely_ to ride on the trails and then stick in a kennel. It is totally fine to want a dog that has certain characteristics. I bought my dog because I knew he would be a great hunter, great biker, great guard dog, and super loving with kids and people. Things that I enjoy.


----------



## JakeCB (Jul 11, 2011)

Not sure if the OP fits your category, but I have to agree with your general point. We have a lot of young people around here who get dogs for the wrong reason. In a county of just over 13,000; we have an inordinate number of dogs literally dumped in the country left to fend for themselves. Luckily we have two organizations in the valley who will take these dogs in, find them a home or foster them.

I've had my Australian Cattle Dog/Black Lab mix now since she was 5 months. She will turn 13 in October. She used to run, ride, and do long multi day hikes. As she aged it became harder and harder for her. She will go for short hikes with me, and she can go XC skiing with me on short trips. Otherwise she does 2 or 3 daily 20 minute walks and she is happy. She is part of our life and living without her will be very hard. Love your dog, they don't live forever. Spend time with them, treat them as family. Because they are. If you want one just because it looks fun, ask a friend if you can borrow their dog.



dave54 said:


> I suggest a chihuahua. If you are like me you can ride faster and further than any dog breed on the planet. So you will end up carrying the dog most of the ride. Lighter would be better than heavy. Larger breeds do not live as long as smaller breeds. At some point (8 years or so depending on health) the dog will be showing its age and cannot keep up with you even on short slow rides. Will you leave it home?
> Do you travel? Many places do not allow dogs. Who will take care of it while you are gone? What about multi-day bikepacking? That requires a whole new set of logistics with a dog, as well as a high degree of canine fitness.
> 
> People see ads on tv and utube videos of a happy dog trotting alongside its owner in an outdoor setting, and think it looks wonderful. The reality is different. A dog is a responsibility like any other family member. Having a dog just to ride with is like getting married just for sex, or having children just to show off to friends. Not a good basis for a relationship and is unfair to the dog. Get a dog because you want to add him to your family 24/7, not solely as a riding partner.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

stgo2019 said:


> If your considering an Australian Shepherd then you should look into an Australian Cattle Dog (aka. Blue or Red Heeler). I've had two and they are fantastic dogs for active people.


+1

My Austrailian Cattle dog is the most mellow, calm guy when inside. Super sweet around everyone, spends most days snoozing in my truck at work without complaint. But when I open up the garage and put my bike shoes on....he's ready to go as fast and as long as possible. Used to do 1hr / 10 mile rides with him a couple times a week. He's starting to slow down a bit at 9 years though....can still do the distance/time, but not at the same race pace as before. Still did ~20 miles on the colorado trail a couple months ago and he was fine. Did a 32 mile day once and he powered through....though a good portion of that was hiking a 14er.

My mother has a couple cattle dogs too and rides porcupine rim with them all the time.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Great pic moefosho, that's one hell of a stick!!


----------



## Jonezed7 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thought this video was fitting for this thread:
Amber the downhill dog - gopro video (official)


----------

